# Slaves of the Blood God



## venomlust

Hey everyone, I recently decided to finally take the plunge and play some 40k. I've been buying GW minis since I was a youngin', but I've never built an army or played a game. 

A Chaos army was the only real choice, and given my love of bloodshed, Khorne was already waiting for me to start spilling blood and collecting skulls in his name. There is literally no way I'm going to buy products from GW, so I've been snatching up deals wherever I can on ebay. This entails a lot of paint stripping, hacking, and customizing -- which I'm totally cool with. I'm not so worried about being competitive at the moment, I just want to have some fun and learn the rules of the game.

I love any opportunity to be creative, and although I'm no expert, I'm happy with my work so far. I welcome any comments, suggestions, or constructive criticism. I look forward to them, in fact!

1) Berzerker Aspiring Champion: This guy came to me via ebay with no weapons in his hands. He came with some 'zerker heads and backpacks, which I needed for my bikers. I love the metal aspiring champions, so the lack of weapons didn't bother me at all.


















This was a relatively straightforward conversion. I decided to arm him with a power sword, taken from the WFB Khorne Bloodcrushers. The decapitated head came from the Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard, I believe. The backpack is a standard 6th ed/whatever Chaos Marine backpack, and the spike from metal Chaos terminators. The cape is from WFB warriors of Chaos. He was sculpted in a sort of triumphant pose, and to me there could be no greater trophy than the skull of a loyalist dog.

Coming soon: Daemon prince, bikers, lord on juggernaut.


----------



## venomlust

Daemon Prince:

Included in the army I bought off ebay was the metal old school Daemon Prince. Easily one of the coolest models GW put out. Much better than the successor plastic model by far.


















Obviously, I decided to equip him with the Black Mace. None of the existing 40k maces seemed appropriate due to being too tiny, so I decided to build my own. I was inspired by a conversion of someone else's Daemon Prince with a Black Mace that I found on the internet, and it worked out just fine. I used 6 WFB warriors of Chaos axes attached to a lance from the same sprue. The lower half of the handle is the top half of an axe. I simply attached a spike where the blade used to be.

Wings seemed like a must for a Daemon Prince like this, but one set wasn't enough! Really, I bid on 2 sets of wings on ebay and managed to win both (got both for like 10 bucks shipped, so woohoo). I used a metal cutting wheel attachment for a dremel rotary tool to cut the wings as necessary. I then drilled as needed and pinned the wings in place, supported by green stuff.

I plan to add some details (skulls, chains as befits a prince of Khorne) and clean up the green stuff. I was considering buying the plastic daemon prince tail bit off ebay, and may do so if I find a good deal.


----------



## venomlust

Please delete this post, if possible. Or just ignore it.


----------



## venomlust

And here we have the crown jewel of my army, my lord on juggernaut. Armed with the Axe of Blind Fury, because it sounds badass (and viable) to me. I wanted to convey a sense of movement, as if the juggernaut is charging at full speed. The lord needed to be suitably brutal, and in general give the impression of a complete, bloodthirsty lord of slaughter that makes his enemies piss themselves on his approach.


























I yanked a juggy from the WFB Bloodcrushers box. The lord's legs are from Space Wolves Thunderwolf Cavalry, cut and repositioned appropriately. Many bits (spikes, cape, shoulder pads) are from the WFB Warriors of Chaos box. The backpack is from the Dark Vengeance Chaos Lord.

For the "axe blade" I used the crew platform from the WFB war chariot of Khorne, or whatever it's called. I cut/filed the edges into sharpened blades. I'm very happy with the result. I love huge 2-handed weapons. The haft is from the Skullcrushers of Khorne lance/spear weapon.

The helmet was built from a 'zerker helmet and a bloodletter's head from the bloodcrushers box.

The right arm is not currently glued (I dropped the thing by mistake!), so I when glued the arm and weapon will be raised up, as if the lord is getting ready to decapitate 10 Ultramarines or Space Elves at once.

I liked the idea of being attached to the juggernaut somehow. The bloodcrushers ride around gripping the collars of the juggy, but this wasn't possible given the pose I wanted for my lord. And I think with the speed of the charge combined with the dynamic action of combat, some sort of anchor was needed. Notice the left (forward) foot is inside of a sort of metal "strap" similar to what you would put your boot into on a snowboard.

I tried to position the chains bouncing backward, and the cape/purity seal on the trophy head on his backpack flowing as well.

Over all, I'm not *super* pleased with the pose, but it's the best I'm gonna get it. I can only break and reglue this thing so many times, and I don't want to damage the components. Sometimes "good enough" must be just that.


----------



## venomlust

Hmm, not sure what happened there. Apparently a forum is too advanced for my mind to deal with.


----------



## Jacobite

You're Dp has two sets of wings and that axe looks like quite possibly the most brutal weapon I've seen on a mini ever, really nice work. Looking forward to seeing these boys with paint on them!


----------



## venomlust

Wow, that is high praise indeed. Thanks!

Truth be told, I'm terrified to paint my HQ units. I haven't painted a mini in nearly 10 years, and I was decent at best. I'm going to practice on some trash minis before attempting the army, but I don't want to play games with a plastic gray army either. I'll have to grab my balls and give it a go, sooner or later. I have a Vallejo paint set, unused and ready to go.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That jugger lord is awesome. Really brutal looking, and his axe conversion is a stroke of genius. What better way to praise the blood god than to kill with his very own symbol?


----------



## venomlust

My thoughts, exactly. After all these years, I never realized Khorne's symbol was a stylized skull until I built that weapon. Thanks for the encouragement! 

My "bikezerkers" will be coming next, but I totally screwed them up. For some reason I thought it would be a good idea to prime them in direct sunlight on a hot day... So I'll be stripping the primer and redoing them. They're all grainy and textured and after all the work I put into them, I don't wanna settle for a crappy looking paint job.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yeah, that Skull Cannon kit was what finally clued me in to the idea that Khorne's mark was a skull, too: in my case, I was clued in by the back of the throne that comes with the model (since I assembled the cannon and then made the Herald of Khorne seperately, then finally turned that extra throne into an objective marker).

To make my Juggerlords, personally I just used the Skullcrusher models, rather than the Bloodcrushers. Still, the Juggersurfing Lord looks like a badass all the same--especially with that axe. Excellent stroke of innovation there.

Two pairs of wings on the Prince looks nice, but has to be heavy as hell, I imagine.


----------



## Lemmy1916

Very nice stuff mate.
The aspiring champion looks nice with that big ass sword. i think it really adds to an already dynamic sculpt.
The daemon prince is impressive, the mace is just awesome. It kind of reminds me of the mace sauron wields in the beginning of lord of the rings. Have fun painting the two wings, that's a lot of square inches to paint!
As for the jugger lord: great concept, that's really a ballsy conversion and you managed to pull it off pretty nicely. The pose looks realistic and not ankward at all. I would just reposition the lower part of his right leg rotating it a bit more to the rear part of the jug. It would in my opinion be more natural, as for now the two feet of the guy are very parallel. Anyhow, that's details. 
Keep up the good work! can't wait to see the bikers!


----------



## The Blighted

Love your lord on a juggy great coonversion cant wait to see it painted


----------



## venomlust

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I've been really dragging my feet on getting back to work on my army. Picked up Final Fantasy XIV and have been marathoning the hell out of it .

I stripped the paint on the bikers, but unfortunately all my custom/carved spikes and such came off in the process. I have a lot of work to do with those.

I've added a melta bomb to my lord on juggy.

I'm working on my daemon prince now. I've added a tail, loincloth, and I plan to add some chains and such, along with other minor touches.

I have a heldrake, 5 obliterators, a new boxed terminator squad and the khorne conversion bits! Very excited about those .

Trying to find a use for Zhufor in the army. He could perhaps be a terminator sergeant/champion? Not sure how useful a power axe is on one of those, but I could always pull a "counts as" I suppose.

I have jury duty tomorrow . Hard work will have to be postponed once more.


----------



## venomlust

Ok, here's my updated DP of Khorne. I've added a tail, some chains, a loincloth, horns, and berserker helm "wings" or whatever you'd like to call them. I thought they'd look totally out of place, but I actually like how they ended up.

The idea being that this DP was a berzerker of some renown before he was granted his new powers. Since he has mutated power armor, I figured the wings might as well be part of it. The little horn on his forehead brings a little balance to the wings, in my opinion.

I've also bulked up the musculature of his "wing muscles." They aren't perfect, but better than before. Warp-enhanced or not, it would take substantial strength to lift this beast. I plan to brush on some liquid green stuff to cover the margins of each little blob of greenstuff I added. I'm still trying to get the hang of sculpting with it. Not horrible, if I may say so myself.


----------



## Jacobite

I say again, best khorne deamon prince ever. Love the model it's based on and you've just made it better.


----------



## venomlust

I really appreciate that. Put tons of work into this thing. 

Bikes were decent the first time around, but I'm going to try to do better now that I have more bits to work with.

Juggylord is done.

Now, I need to think about bases for my HQs. Empty would be boring, but too busy would detract from the models themselves. I've seen some good ones on this forum, I'll give them another look.


----------



## Deneris

venomlust said:


> I really appreciate that. Put tons of work into this thing.
> 
> Bikes were decent the first time around, but I'm going to try to do better now that I have more bits to work with.
> 
> Juggylord is done.
> 
> Now, I need to think about bases for my HQs. Empty would be boring, but too busy would detract from the models themselves. I've seen some good ones on this forum, I'll give them another look.


How about pools of blood with assorted bones/skulls sticking out of them?


----------



## venomlust

That would be awesome if I could pull it off. I've seen people make pools of water/blood that look really slick. I've never attempted such a thing, not sure mine would look as good, but I'll think about it.


----------



## Nordicus

I really like hos you've mixed the bits of the various Daemon princes on the market. He looks really good and I can't wait to see him painted up!


----------



## venomlust

I've been working on a few things, been busy in general. Gotten my first 2 games in! Tons of fun, getting spanked, though. 

Here are my obliterators. Didn't have all their weapons so I had to improvise with bits. I'm pleased with the result:


----------



## venomlust

I needed a proxy for Kharn. I think Kharn is badass, but I must admit I really don't like his model all that much. I'm not sure how I ultimately want to convert/build him, so in the mean time I'm using this Khorne lord. He's got a sweet axe that will work as Gorechild, and overall looks quite brutal:





Next up is my terminator aspiring champion. I love the Zhu'for model from Forge World, but I think the axe they gave him looks terrible. He needed some work. You may notice this looks almost exactly like Brovar's version of Zhu'for (see this thread). I shamelessly admit I am a total biter. I had the same axe and after seeing it on his Zhu'for, I knew I found my solution.

They say imitation is the highest form of flattery, and I could only dream of producing minis as good looking as Den of Imagination. I hope my poor man's version is taken as a compliment of said skill*z*. I added a few touches of my own, including the chain around his axe and the spikes on top of his armor. There was much cutting of arms/pinning involved here. The middle and spiked end of the axe haft are from a bloodcrusher of Khorne weapon, I think. Decided to forego his cape, because it really didn't add anything. Not everyone needs a cape. My berzerker champ already has one. I am very happy with how this mini turned out:


----------



## venomlust

So I've been working on a couple of projects since my last update. Here's one of them, my World Eaters contemptor dread:

The standard mini, while cool, didn't quite represent the 10,000+ year-old monster I had in mind. I'm happy with the result, but I'm not super thrilled with the axe haft.


----------



## SwedeMarine

That looks Excellent! Rep to you my friend. Cant wait to see it with some paint on


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow. Incredibly badass, and I'm sure that that axe haft will look great once painted. Either blackened, charred wood like an actual tree was uprooted and used, or blood and gore slicked metal, with a basecoat of leadbelcher, worked up with reds and capped off with a red mix of water effects... 

Or any way you wanted to do it, I'm sure!


----------



## venomlust

Thanks very much, guys! I'm glad you like it.

The axe handle is passable, to me. The axe blade itself is very mechanical, and the haft is rather organic I suppose. I'm definitely going to add a little mass to the base of the haft, where the blade connects. I left that part a little thinner for some reason. Maybe adding some sort of spikes would help balance the shape. Just doesn't quite look right. I might add something to the end of the haft, too. I'll try my hand at sculpting skulls and see how that goes.

The texture can either be wood, or some sort of warp material... or something. Writhing with energy and such. Perhaps red and glowing, as if coruscating with Khornate power. Another option is to simply have it made of bizarrely wrought brass.

I definitely want to paint it in the post-heresy World Eaters colors. And covered in plenty of blood. Was thinking of having some sort of kill on the base, like half of something that just got eaten by that huge chainaxe.


----------



## SwedeMarine

venomlust said:


> The texture can either be wood, or some sort of warp material... or something. Writhing with energy and such. Perhaps red and glowing, as if coruscating with Khornate power. Another option is to simply have it made of bizarrely wrought brass.


Id stay away from anything that makes it look like its "magic" for lack of a better term. Khorne doesn't like psykers if i remember correctly.


----------



## venomlust

Does that mean his followers couldn't craft things in his honor? Is utilizing warp energy the pure domain of psykers, or could a daemon smith of sorts craft things with it?

I really have no clue how the "physics" of this sort of thing would play out, or what the rules are. I do know, as you say, that Khorne doesn't like psykers too much though. Too bad, 'cuz prescience is dope. The berzerkers I run in his honor would kill collect many more skulls rerolling hits :grin:.


----------



## SwedeMarine

venomlust said:


> Does that mean his followers couldn't craft things in his honor? Is utilizing warp energy the pure domain of psykers, or could a daemon smith of sorts craft things with it?
> 
> I really have no clue how the "physics" of this sort of thing would play out, or what the rules are. I do know, as you say, that Khorne doesn't like psykers too much though. Too bad, 'cuz prescience is dope. The berzerkers I run in his honor would kill collect many more skulls rerolling hits :grin:.


Oh im not saying you can't run it like that. Im talking about the haft for the giant chain axe specifically. Theres no reason you shouldn't be able to run prescience with them. Im just being specific for that model fluff wise. Otherwise warbands are thrown together from many different groups of chaos worshippers.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Very nice Contemptor! The only thing is that I'm not sure I like the panel that goes over the exhaust stacks, I feel it might look better if it were something like a big chain cloak or skin cape. 



SwedeMarine said:


> Oh im not saying you can't run it like that. Im talking about the haft for the giant chain axe specifically. Theres no reason you shouldn't be able to run prescience with them. Im just being specific for that model fluff wise. Otherwise warbands are thrown together from many different groups of chaos worshippers.


I've seen on and off mentions of 'blood witches' that worship Khorne. They're psykers I believe. Of course such things could just be the result of poorly written fluff haha


----------



## venomlust

SwedeMarine said:


> Oh im not saying you can't run it like that. Im talking about the haft for the giant chain axe specifically. Theres no reason you shouldn't be able to run prescience with them. Im just being specific for that model fluff wise. Otherwise warbands are thrown together from many different groups of chaos worshippers.


Well, I just mean as far as the warp-energy goes, if the haft were made of a substance like that. Would an object made of "warp material" for lack of a better word have to involve a psyker to construct it? I realize this is going off on a crazy and mostly inconsequential tangent, but now I'm curious :training:.


----------



## SwedeMarine

If its going to involve the warp in any way id think a psyker would have to be involved. As essentially even with a warpsmith they need the essences of the warp in order to give life to their daemon weapons.

I tend to think of it more like this. If its a weapon purposefully built for a Khorne worshipper then it stands to reason that the maker would care little about where the materials for the haft came from (tree, steel pipe, bones lashed together etc..) the important thing is how many skulls will the champion be able to take with this weapon. 

also mind you im not the most fluff savy around. Id probably ask Dave T hes usually very good with this.


----------



## Lemmy1916

that contemptor is pure genius. never seen anything like that. The arms look a little stiff and static tho, contrasting with the rest of the body. But i guess there is no real way around that. Very good job anyways


----------



## venomlust

Lemmy1916 said:


> that contemptor is pure genius. never seen anything like that. The arms look a little stiff and static tho, contrasting with the rest of the body. But i guess there is no real way around that. Very good job anyways


Lemmy I feel the same way about the arms. I wanted the axe to be raised over his shoulder a bit, but there really wasn't a good way to have the arms bent and still holding the haft of the axe. The right arm did end up being glued slightly lower than I wanted, but the glue set very quickly and at this point I don't wanna break anything. The way I look at him now is a sort of mindless, raging monstrosity who's just charging flat out at the enemy's armor with the axe extended, not in the process of swinging it.

He obliterated a predator yesterday, but unfortunately went down immediately after to 2 Stormtalons shot the shit out of his rear armor. :shout:


----------



## venomlust

Here is my Dreadclaw drop pod. Simply a converted SM drop pod with spikes and bits added from Chaos vehicle sprues. I realize the original was oriented "upside down" because the pod can fly around, but I think that looks pretty goofy. I can flip this upside down, if I wish.

The doors are magnetized, and 3 of the fins are magnetized and removable. If I'm running infantry inside, I'll include the seats. If I'm dropping my Contemptor, I'll remove it.


----------



## venomlust

Here is my Bloodthirster.

It's grown on me, but I really don't like the GW Bloodthirster sculpt all that much. The proportions just look wrong to me, it's hard to explain.

At any rate, I've modified the mini a bit. Every joint except the head is pinned in place, and some joints have been built up and supported with green stuff.

I plan on running this beast with the Greater Reward - Blade of Blood, so I decided to replace his whip with an appropriate sword. It's taken from the Soulgrinder kit, and cut down a bit into a curved point.

The horns were also adjusted; tilted inward toward his face.

The biggest challenge was sculpting all the extra musculature on his wings, shoulders, arms, and back. I think that if a monster like this is going to be flying around, he's gonna need a little extra muscle power to get it done. The real impetus was to bulk up his upper torso. I think it looks a bit more balanced, this way. They're far from perfect, but I'm happy with the result of the muscles. I'm getting better at it very slowly.


----------



## venomlust

And finally, what I've been looking forward to for a while now: JUGGERNAUT SPAWN!

I think juggernauts are among the coolest minis from GW. Mechanical, daemonic, bloodthirsty bulls who exist to splatter things and trample them into a bloody goo.

2 of the juggies are from a bloodcrusher set, and 3 are from a skullcrusher set. The skullcrusher boxed set is probably my #1 favorite kit. The mounted warriors are badass, their weapons are sick, the helmets are the best Khorne helmets available. Since I don't play Warriors of Chaos in WFB, I'm not sure if I want to leave the pelvis section attached on top of the juggies. On its own, it will be slightly awkward, but will give me the ability to magnetize the riders. 

As cool as it would be to "counts as" mounted juggernauts as spawn, I think I'd prefer the beasts on their own. Having the mounted lord is impressive, but that effect would lessen if he had a whole squad of mounted guys around him. This way, he hasn't just conquered and tamed one juggernaut as a mount, but an entire herd! :smoke:

I hope you enjoy:


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the GS on his back, it makes sense for him to have much larger back muscles with all that weight he has to carry. The sword conversion is also very nicely done, from the soul grinder kit?


----------



## venomlust

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on the GS on his back, it makes sense for him to have much larger back muscles with all that weight he has to carry. The sword conversion is also very nicely done, from the soul grinder kit?


Oops, I'll have to edit that into the original post. You're right, it's the soulgrinder sword.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice collection of Juggenaughts


----------



## venomlust

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice collection of Juggenaughts


This? 

http://youtu.be/aEYViV8p-Ow?t=10s


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Nice all around, I've seen people actually reverse those drop pod fins so they're slightly raised off the ground.


----------



## venomlust

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Nice all around, I've seen people actually reverse those drop pod fins so they're slightly raised off the ground.


Wow, that's not a bad idea at all. I just removed one and flipped it around. It actually looks pretty cool, and would really set it apart from a SM drop pod. Thanks!


----------



## whittsy

Great khornish stuff here venom. Looks truly inspiring! +rep for you and your hard efforts.


----------



## venomlust

Woohoo! Thanks very much. I just got an airbrush kit, so it's time to start practicing. I started painting my first mini in over a decade (with a brush), practicing techniques and testing color schemes. He's half decent, but I have a lot to learn.


----------



## venomlust

One of my holiday projects has been what I'm tentatively calling my "Bloodfangs." Traitor Space Wolves devoted to the blood god.

This contingent of wolves includes one close-combat oriented squad, and one shooty squad of commandos. The former will probably count-as Khorned marked marines who traded bolters for close combat weapons. They would make fine berzerkers (if I may say so myself) but I have about 25 berzerkers as it is. I needed to convert a bunch of my regular CSM into Noise Marines, which is why I built the Bloodfangs. Also, I love Space Wolves but see no point in playing them. This way, I have a fluffy method of getting the best of both worlds.

I've completed all 20 Bloodfangs, and will get to work on taking pictures of both squads, but for now, here's the aspiring champion of the berzerkers.

PLEASE tell me this head isn't He-Man. I'm sure this is old hat by now, but I nearly lost my shit when I saw this head, and knew he had to be my champ.

Head/chest/pauldrons/knife/wolf skulls from Space Wolves tactical squad, backpack from Ragnar Blackmane, holstered pistol from CSM tactical squad, legs from CSM raptors, and axes from WFB Skullcrushers.

I still need to add a bit of green stuff to him (especially the joints of his right arm) but I'm pretty happy with the way he and his squad turned out.

Any suggestions for a name? I'm reserving the surname "Bloodfang" for the Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf I'm planning to buy (counts as Juggylord with AoBF, as if I didn't already have one), complete with 5 Fenrisian Wolf "Spawn". 

Please let me know what you think. I love creating slaves of the blood god :crazy:.


----------



## Tawa

Really like that guy in the last post.

Nice use of Raptor & SW parts :good:


----------



## Jacobite

As T says, really nice kitbash! Certainly gets the point across.


----------



## venomlust

Here is his squad. I wanted to kit them out as close combat monsters, initially planning to arm all of them with two handed axes. Looking at the bits and realizing their poses would all be boringly similar, I decided to arm half of them with akimbo chainswords. They still follow a theme, but it's slightly more varied.

I wanted the Bloodfangs to be decked out in very "wolfy" gear, but still have an element of Chaos corruption. The raptor legs suited this purpose while allowing for some very dynamic poses. I also love the clawed boots.

This squad is full of veteran warriors, with over 2 millenia of combined combat experience. Adorned in the honors of their former chapter, their corruption came after many loyal glories. They've maintained some of that ancient battle gear and still carry it into battle.

I tried to give them all pistols, to represent their gear on the tabletop, and also give them extra knives in case they're disarmed in combat and need a backup weapon (or two).

Further, they all had to be screaming wild, and the sculpts for these heads were badass and fit the bill perfectly. I had enough bare heads to make them all unique. This kit is _really_ impressive in terms of detail and options. I was very impressed.

There's still a little work to do, such as adding straps to the meltaguns, but I'm happy with how they turned out. I haven't decided on a color scheme for their armor, but I'm starting to envision a scheme involving black, red, and of course brass trim. Perhaps some dark grey.





































Icon of Wrath


----------



## venomlust

Here is another little project I've been working on, my Lord of Slaanesh on his steed.

Fluffwise, he's a traitor Blood Angel that gave himself over to Slaanesh. This was partially facilitated by the bits I had on hand, but I like where it ended up. He's also going to be armed with the Murder Sword, which will probably be counted as a Black Mace or simple close combat weapon.

I plan to do a lot more green stuff sculpting to add details to his armor, but this will take me a while to finish.


----------



## Varakir

Great plog so far, that's some damn fine kitbashing. Looking forward to seeing some painted minis :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

Have you thought about something similar to the way the Wulfen have their color scheme? Mainly SW colors with scavenged armour being in the original chapters colors? You could desecrate the SW symbols though.


----------



## whittsy

venomlust said:


> It's grown on me, but I really don't like the GW Bloodthirster sculpt all that much. The proportions just look wrong to me, it's hard to explain.


Could not agree more, although the face on the GW blood thirster just... makes me cringe! check out the forgeworld one, its BADASS and its proportions are ideal (just dont plan on hiding him in cover as hes 24cm tall and 27cm wide with wingspan!) http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/Warhammer_Monsters/BLOODTHIRSTER-GREATER-DAEMON-OF-KHORNE.html although it is 144 pounds....

As for the rest of your work, FANTASTIC. Loving all your khorney conversions (he he he). Great stuff, keep it up.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I love the direction your going with these Venom. I can't wait to see these with some paint on them


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> Have you thought about something similar to the way the Wulfen have their color scheme? Mainly SW colors with scavenged armour being in the original chapters colors? You could desecrate the SW symbols though.


This.


Great work on that (not) BA marine too! :good:


----------



## venomlust

Thanks guys!

I definitely plan to desecrate the SW symbols a bit, the skulls will probably all be brass to some degree, or splattered with blood and such.

As for the Bloodthirster from FW, that thing is sweet as hell! Too rich for my blood at the moment, but in the future I'll probably pick one up. I've been fiddling with my Bloodthirster, too. I took a spare Juggernaut head to make him a helm. Looking decent.

I'll have to check out the 13th Company. I know a little bit about their fluff, and that might work out. In theory I like the Wulfen mutations and such, but obviously that didn't take place with this squad.

Next I'll take some pics of the commandos and WIP of my Bloodthirster's helm..


----------



## venomlust

Haven't taken the pics that I originally planned to. Back in school and really don't have time for anything other than trolling the forums all day while I study.

Anyway, here's what I got done on the Slaanesh Lord.

I wasn't happy with some of the green stuff work on his right leg, and in general I just wanted to go crazy and practice my sculpting skills. He definitely needed to be more Chaos-y.

He isn't great, but I'm happy with the way he's turning out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This has turned into an awesome plog. Some of the conversions are top notch. Well done.


----------



## venomlust

Khorne's Fist said:


> This has turned into an awesome plog. Some of the conversions are top notch. Well done.


Thanks brudda, much appreciated. Playing with these damn toys is the one of the few things keeping me sane these days.


----------



## Rogue Daemon

I love the sculpting. Wish I could make my green stuff do what I wanted it too. I just make excuses for my characters and hope no one notices lol. Very nice


----------



## venomlust

Rogue Daemon said:


> I love the sculpting. Wish I could make my green stuff do what I wanted it too. I just make excuses for my characters and hope no one notices lol. Very nice


Good tools definitely help. You can get by using toothpicks and your fingers, but a nice set or two can really help you out. It's much easier for the abstract shapes you see on the Lord above. You just sort of start messing around and seeing where you can go with the shapes. Sculpting real shapes like skulls, faces, and especially geometric shapes are much harder for me. As with anything, practice makes perfect...

These are almost identical to what I use:


----------



## Rogue Daemon

I'm gonna have to look into some. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Uveron

These look very cool!. 

I think some sculpting tools will be in order for me soon, something I have thought about but always, ignored.


----------



## venomlust

Just picked up some fun bits off of eBay, hoping for the spare time to get to work on my army.

Finally, brass etchings for the brass god.









_C-C-C-DOOMRIDER, BABY!_ Planning to do a Scimitar Jetbike conversion eventually.









zy9mgzxoWgg

From the Lord of Skulls: Burning Brand of Skalathrax conversion idea, among other things. These are such awesome bits.









Got this lot of bits for nothing, with some great pieces in the pile. Juggernaut heads and collars along with an Icon of Khorne. Pretty sure there's also a Herald of Khorne/Bloodreaper Hellblade.










I LOVE KHORNE. There. I said it.


----------



## venomlust

I was flipping through an older CSM codex, I think 4th edition, and found this warband called The Knights of Blood. 

I don't like their name but I really like their color scheme and icon. I bet I could make a stencil and have a decent go at airbrushing it on, once I learn how to use the thing.



















Not sure if I want to paint my _entire_ army this color, though. Especially where my warlord and juggernauts are concerned, I gotta have some red and brass going on! These are proper slaves of the blood god, after all. I would darken the red a bit, but I think some otherwise boring Chaos Space Marines would look really good with this Knights of Blood scheme. 

It fits the fluff of my army, too: a massive host of chaos that is overwhelmingly Khornate. The Juggylord, A.K.A. "Strongules the Mad", A.K.A. "The Mangler", A.K.A. "The Herdmaster" is the undisputed warlord of this army. Once a Space Marine of a long-extinct chapter, he and his herd of 5 Juggernaut Spawn want to stomp the galaxy into a bloody paste. Like a magnet, this attracted the warband of Kharn the Betrayer and his World Eaters berzerkers and warp-corrupted contemptor dreadnought as old as the Heresy itself, eager to hang out with some new friends and spill oceans of blood. 

During the battle on Nuceria where Angron ascended to daemonhood, the World Eaters Contemptor Lhorke, "The First" was killed by the daemon primarch. As the warp storm around them raged on, Khorne, not one to waste a perfectly good killing machine (they were still new, back then), warped and stitched the ruined dreadnought back together and shoved the soul of a bloodthirster into Lhorke's corpse, for good measure. There is truly nothing of Lhorke's noble and heroic spirit left inside. The World Eaters in this warband have been toting him around on a leash, keeping him in stasis until it's time to drop him in a Dreadclaw onto an enemy army, ready to explode out with his giant chainaxe and saw some Land Raiders in half.

A Daemon Prince of Khorne wielding the dreaded Black Mace is chained to this warband, kept corporeal by the constant bloodshed of enemies and this army's Cultists alike. Speaking of Cultists, there are loads of them. They're going to be covered in blood, and die _all the time_, in droves. 

Be'lakor is also part of this warband. Always on the lookout for pawns, he recruited The Mangler to join the 13th Black Crusade after convincing Abaddon to give over the Axe of Blind Rage as incentive. Once Abaddon witnessed The Mangler in action with the Daemon Axe, he was sold. He had his Dark Mechanicum goons construct 2 Maulerfiends, 2 Forgefiends, and 2 Heldrakes to hook The Herdmaster up with some armored killiness, along with 6 Obliterators, for good measure. Strongules and Kharn needed some ranged support. Kharn doesn't really trust Abaddon to pull this crusade off, but he really doesn't care, either. Nonstop carnage and the chance to kill Space Marines (especially Ultramarines) sound pretty good to him.

There will also be a Black Legion detachment allied to the Slaves of the Blood God, to fight alongside them as evil battle brothers. Abaddon is no fool, and knows Be'lakor can't be left to his own devices, lest he use The Mangler for his own ends. His solution is Arn Bloodfang, "Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf" Juggerlord, and his 5 "Fenrisian Wolf" Spawn. He and his squad of 10 wolfy berzerkers ("The Bloodfangs," because I'm _so_ original) are there to keep an eye on Be'lakor and make sure the Slaves stick to the Black Crusade game plan. And also kill things. Arn's got the Skull of Kern'gar, letting him feel the in-universe effects of Eternal Warrior and Adamantium Will. He would deny Be'lakor's Puppet Master power and then go tell on him. These are traitor Space Wolves who are also devotees of Khorne.

There will also be a contingent of Black Legion Cultists (you know, to do the dying). There's a Lord of Slaanesh with a small band of Noise Marines here, too. Because he's a devious sombitch, Be'lakor managed to convince this lord to join the warhost as well, knowing that Arn and the Bloodfangs would the feel the stereotypical hatred for the Dark Prince's minions and provide a welcome distraction to manipulate The Mangler for his own ends, exactly as Abaddon feared. I decided to paint my Fire Raptor in Black Legion colors, too. We're talking precision warfare, not blind rage that you point in the enemy's general direction and charge. Fluffwise I like it too. Abaddon is gonna have the Fire Raptors, not some random Khornate Lord. Plus, a blood red gunship just _can't_ compete with black. Gotta look fly while you kill while you fly, baby. :laugh: Eventually I plan to convert some Contemptors into Blood Slaughterers for this detachment, as well. The Forge World models are horrendous, which is contrary to how I feel about the majority of their sculpts. 

An enigmatic Lord of Change in the form of a giant double-headed falcon bearing the Grimoire of True Names has also taken interest in the Slaves. His Heralds of Tzeentch sidekicks and horde of Horrors do his dirty work on the ground while he flies around and lets the Slaves take a mulligan if they miss their shots, and buffs those Maulerfiends or Heldrakes with the Grimoire. This Daemon Lord has also got an enslaved Soul Grinder of Nurgle with him, which he finds hilarious to unleash on the battlefield controlled like a marionette. If he wants to, he can call in his buddy the Bloodthirster, who has a huge gang of Bloodletters that love to come out and play. He's got some Seekers and Daemonettes in his deck, too, but they rarely see the light of day.

The first 12 Black Crusades were failures, but I really got a good feeling about this one. _This_ one will be different!


----------



## venomlust

So I totally forgot that one of my credit cards has been accruing cashback rewards, and I cashed them in today.

After debating what I wanted: More Bikers, Spartan Assault Tank, Raptors, Contemptors, Blood Slaughterers... all things that would add to my army, I decided on a different option entirely. One that has no rules for the tabletop, and is purely fluffy and frivolous. :laugh:

I bought another kit of Bloodcrushers and Skullcrushers. The Bloodcrusher Juggernauts have no saddles, and I can "convert" them to Spawn by simply not adding the riders. The Skullcrushers I'm going to convert into a Juggernaut-riding Berzerker retinue for the Juggerlord. If that Khorne supplement rumor is true, they will eventually be usable, and if not, it will simply float my boat.


----------



## venomlust

My next project will either be my traitor/Khornate Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf with 5 Fenrisian Wolf Spawn...

OR the 40k Skullcrushers. These Skullcrushers will be World Eaters of peerless skill in combat, rewarded by The Juggylord for their insane plethora of skull tributes with exquisite chainaxes and juggernaut mounts from his herd. They are Berzerkers at their core, but I want their elite status to stand out with their wargear. The Skullcrushers WFB kit is cool, but the armor isn't exactly futuristic. Still, it _is_ badass. I think my compromise will be mixing and matching parts from the WFB Skullcrushers and Forge World Berzerkers conversion set. The legs obviously fit with the saddle/pelvis attached to the juggernauts perfectly, and have stirrups attached.

I'm toying with the idea of having reins of chain that the Skullcrushers are holding to guide their daemonic mounts in combat, but I think it might be better to not have them. They're Berzerkers, with essentially berserk mounts. I'm pretty sure both are of a single mind: charge and kill. Plus, they all follow the lead of the Juggylord to some degree.

If I don't give them reins, I was thinking of some sort of wrist-mounted flamers on their left wrists. *"KILL! MAIM! BURN!"* comes to mind. The miniature juggernaut heads with flamer-looking nozzles sticking out of their mouths would be used here. See one of my previous posts for these bits.

Here is a very rough sketch of what I'm thinking for these 40k Skullcrushers. I forgot to draw the proper helm, the proportions are off (as is the perspective) but I think it gives an idea of where I'm coming from:










Using the base of WFB Skullcrushers: I plan to use the Juggernaut, the legs, arms, and helms:










I also got a Forge World Berzerkers upgrade kit: I'll be using the torsos and pauldrons:










Their chainaxes will probably be from the Cataphractii kit or Reavers kit, both from FW:










OR


----------



## venomlust

I think this chain cloak from the WFB Chaos Lord on Manticore is BADASS!

One of these on every Skullcrusher, or maybe I can make my own using chain and super glue.


----------



## torealis

Great concepts... looking forward to seeing how they come together


----------



## venomlust

After some useful input on this thread, I've decided to arm the Skullcrushers with chainaxes resembling these:

For the Skull Champion: 










For the Skullcrushers:










I'm also toying with the idea of using these with magnets to swap between weapon types:










Another idea is to have a flamer in their left hand, also magnetized: They should actually burn things from time to time, if they're going on about it constantly whilst maiming and killing:










They will _definitely_ not have shields, unlike their Fantasy counterparts. They would laugh in your face if you even asked, and then probably rip off one of your appendages and beat you to death with it :scare:. Nice guys.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ive gotta admit i am more than a little excited to see how this turns out. How long till you go from conept to making them?


----------



## venomlust

Well, I just spent my last cent on bits in orders over the past 2 days, so I imagine everything will arrive within a few weeks. Hopefully after my first round of exams!

Then I will undoubtedly neglect my studies on a 4 day binge of hacking, kitbashing, and gluing where I forget to eat and sleep, and will probably soil myself.

My girlfriend will report me missing and hopefully check to see if I have a life insurance policy she can cash in on.

I do not. :cray:


----------



## Mossy Toes

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to venomlust again."


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to venomlust again."


Haha, FINE! I gotta actually do something to deserve it, right?

You pick up the xacto blade.

Will you use the xacto blade? Y/N

Y

You sever your thumb. Your reputation with the Heresy Online faction has been set to 0.

Game Over.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Exciting looking stuff venomlust, I look forward to the results.

One thing to bear in mind is that terminator hands are larger than power armour ones, so if you do use the Cataphractii chainaxes you might find that the size of the hand looks a little too big? I would just bear that in mind


----------



## venomlust

Deus Mortis said:


> Exciting looking stuff venomlust, I look forward to the results.
> 
> One thing to bear in mind is that terminator hands are larger than power armour ones, so if you do use the Cataphractii chainaxes you might find that the size of the hand looks a little too big? I would just bear that in mind



Thanks! I'll definitely keep that in mind. If I'm spending all this money and time on these bastards, they should be as close to perfect as possible. Improper proportions of any sort would drive me nuts. :crazy:


----------



## Deus Mortis

I know what you mean! I have similar feelings about proportions for my EC. If I'm paying forgeworld an obscene amount of money, they better look perfect!

But, if you like the chainaxes that much, you could just get a power armour hand and cut the two parts above and below the terminator hand and just stick them onto the power armour hand? Then you've got the chainaxe but it's also got a sensibly proportioned hand?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Deus Mortis said:


> I know what you mean! I have similar feelings about proportions for my EC. If I'm paying forgeworld an obscene amount of money, they better look perfect!
> 
> But, if you like the chainaxes that much, you could just get a power armour hand and cut the two parts above and below the terminator hand and just stick them onto the power armour hand? Then you've got the chainaxe but it's also got a sensibly proportioned hand?


The only problem there is that unless you pin it, you're essentially pre-breaking the weakest part of the model, which often frustratingly breaks anyways. Though better that than disproportionately large hands.


----------



## venomlust

I'll be pinning the components, for sure. Takes patience and a steady hand, but not too difficult.

I'll probably be using the wfb skullcrusher forearms. The shoulder joint is tricky because it's rounded, so that will take some modification.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Eh, I didn't find it too hard to chop the ball into a flat surface when I made my Juggerlords. Just remember that it's easier to chop off too little than too much, when trying to figure out the angle you want the arm askew from the body in the end.


----------



## venomlust

I also have some poster-mounting putty, so I can use that to position parts before cutting and gluing 'em.


----------



## venomlust

My brass sheets arrived today, and they look _really_ good.


Here is a rough picture of what my flamers are going to look like. I wanted something more substantial than a mini/hand flamer. This one is from the FW Word Bearers Ashen Circle:










This can also definitely work as a Khornate Burning Brand of Skalathrax.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yessssss. Those Lord of Skulls Juggerheads are perfect for that sort of thing. Much better than the tank sprue gargoyle heads I used and have seen other people use.


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> Yessssss. Those Lord of Skulls Juggerheads are perfect for that sort of thing. Much better than the tank sprue gargoyle heads I used and have seen other people use.


*Hides the gargoyle-headed flamer he made a while ago.*

I'm also wondering if/how the li'l juggerheads would work as helmet/shoulder conversion bits.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ah yes, yours was one of those, wasn't it. I think I've only seen one other besides our two, but forget where.

Think they may be a bit large for helmets and shoulders, but I don't know what you have in mind. Termi shoulders, perhaps? Hmm, perhaps still too large. It would be a great head for a Khorne Daemon Prince with the BBoS, though...


----------



## Jolnir

Beautiful conversions! You have done very well making everything your own. Can't wait to see this army all together and painted.

The juggerheads are too perfect for the flamer.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

Just went through all 9 pages and wow. This all looks amazing! I love Khorne things and love what you've thought up. just spectacular work. :good:


----------



## venomlust

Thanks very much, guys. I love to look through other people's project logs and am always stunned by the creativity of others. It inspires me, and sometimes I even rip them off directly icknose:.

It's funny sometimes that I'll find logs from years ago where people have already done some of the stuff I thought was unique to my army :laugh:. 

Some of the bits are arriving. The chain cloak got here today. 










SUCH A COOL PIECE. I really can't stress this enough. Too bad it was so expensive. There's got to be a way for me to make my own using the jewelry chain I have. The problem is that using superglue to arrange the links leaves behind blobs that fill in the links. I guess I could super carefully pop that out with a needle, or something. 

Making my own would be the best option, because if each Skullcrusher had a cloak in the exact same position, it would detract from the cool factor of the piece in the first place. Maybe only the Skull Champ will have it, or I'll give it to the Juggylord or Wolf Lord. It appears that it can fit any power armored model, working in fantasy or 40k just fine.


----------



## venomlust

Call me a madman, but I think I'm going to build 7 of the Skullcrushers as a retinue for the Juggylord. 8 is Khorne's stupid number, right? 

I have enough Skullcrusher Juggernauts to make 6. Then I have an older metal WFB Lord on Juggernaut that I might be able to convert into a solid 40k version of a Skull Champion. That's 7. Plus the Juggylord makes 8 total Juggernaut Riding badasses. 

Then there are the 5 "spawn" Juggernauts from the Bloodcrushers set. I've got a serious blood boner right now.

Bah, it would appear the mini jugger head is a bit too large to work with the flamer, but maybe it will be juuust right. I held the head over the area where it connects to the flamer, and I think it just might work. I took a picture, but it didn't look right. Cutting the base to the left of the head would help a lot, as well as allow me to angle the barrel straight instead of down. If they don't end up working, I think the flamer looks pretty good as-is. Maybe I'd fiddle with it to fit the theme of the mini.










And here are a couple of projects that I likely won't finish for a long time, but I had the camera out:

Plague Marine. Who hasn't tried their hand at sculpting guts and rot?










And here's my WIP Lord of Change. I plan to have the Grimoire of True Names draped around his neck(s) with a chain. There will be much feather-sculpting with green stuff:


----------



## venomlust

The Bloodcrushers and Skullcrushers arrived last night.

Maaaaaaaaaaaan these kits are so fucking cool. I love Juggernauts!

Must...resist....urge....to mess with them! Must....study...biology.....aaarg!


----------



## Adramalech

My two cents: you should totally get MORE juggernauts and use them to make REALLY BITCHIN TANK CONVERSIONS, and also affix some of the juggernaut heads to the fronts of your chaos bikes, if you have any....

Because everything needs more juggernaut heads. Juggernaut heads are cool.


----------



## venomlust

Oh, there will be Juggernaut heads aplenty, don't you worry!

My Skullcrusher project is currently on hold, along with just about every other project I have in my hoard of plastic crack. I've cleaned up a lot of the pieces, but haven't assembled everything yet. Still missing some pieces to complete the project, as well.

I'm going to modify the Skullcrushers even further, adding an additional set of magnetized arms, for a total of 3 pairs of arms so far: One chainaxe/holding reins, one chainaxe/flamer, and one power fist/lightning claw. I wrote a list with 6 Juggerlords, so I'll also be using these Skullcrushers for that purpose. I can't WAIT to run that list.

Anyway, I've finally assembled one of my two recently-released Helbrutes. It wasn't terribly difficult to magnetize him, either. Using 6 x 1.5 mm magnets, I can swap his armanent between close combat and long range. The situation with pipes isn't perfect, but as you'll see from different views of the mini, I just glued one end of the piping to the weapon and left the other loose. Isn't perfect, but looks good enough to me:


----------



## venomlust

So, with the new edition coming up and all the revelations about Daemon badassery via Daemonology, I decided to put my AM plans on hold. Maybe I'll sell my Valykries and codex, or probably just end up holding onto them because that's the kind of guy I am.

Anyway, I added the following three friends to the menagerie today:

1.) Daemon Prince 1: To be converted into a Lord of Change. See earlier in the thread where I have the 2-headed falcon thing. I'll use those parts. Anyway, here he is before being stripped:



















2.) Daemon Prince 2: I might strip/repaint this guy, or I might just touch him up (when I learn how to paint...). I'll probably end up stripping him. Heh. Heh. Heh.



















3.) Ultraforge Miniatures GUO! Due to an amusing typo I produced a while ago, I've decided to nickname him "*Fat*weaver."


----------



## venomlust

Damn, has it really been 3 months already? 

Have been extremely busy, but I'm starting to make time for hobby stuff once again.

My girlfriend (now fiancee, actually) and I moved into a place together, and we got a table specifically for my hobby/artwork.

Here's a picture of the already cluttered workspace:










I've restarted my Skullcrusher project, which is really going to turn into the "multiple Juggerlord" project. There will be lots of magnetized arms for varying weaponry and poses. So far, I've just assembled the juggernauts:










Nothing major, just my Berzerker Aspiring Champion:










Here I'm attempting to convert the Aspiring Champion model into a Sorcerer:










I wanted him to have one open hand that will be coursing with energy, and the lightning claw/staff bits seem to work best. I'm also considering a sword in his left hand, but none of the swords I have are as impressive as the staff. There is also a book, but using the lightning claw arm there's no way to have the book held at a visually pleasing angle. Such details are the nonsense I fuss over...

Here are a couple other angles:



















And finally, the 2nd limited edition SM Captain model. I'm magnetizing the hell out of him, giving lots of options. Haven't done too much, but here are a couple of shots:



















As time goes on (years, I imagine) I'll have my damn army finished and painted. I've messed around a bit with my airbrush; a few minis got primed, many had grit/dirt/rocks glued to their bases. I'm excited, but it's very slow going.


----------



## whittsy

Looks like someones been busy! Good to see someone else butchering limited ed. space marine captains! Glad it wasn't just me...


----------



## venomlust

They just aren't very cool, on their own. :crazy:


----------



## venomlust

So, I sort of got bored with the loyalist captain, and shelved the project for the moment. Worked a little on the Sorc, but he too has been shelved in favor of these guys:

Khornate Wolf Lord (HERESY!):
















































I am somewhat pleased with this mini so far. He has to be both wolfy and Khornate while being suitably intimidating. He's a Wolf Lord leading an army of Space Wolf traitors who would fall on a weak leader and tear him apart in a heartbeat. This guy keeps a rein on all the puppies.

He's meant to have the Black Death, Helm of Durfast, Armor of Russ, and Wulfenstone represented on the mini in Khornate/chaotic imagery instead of a pure loyalist wolf.

The new Wolf Lord model has some sweet parts, and you can see some here: the backpack, arm, axe, shoulder pad, and rear half of his chest/cape. The chest piece is from WFB Skullcrushers of Khorne. It's decent.

I used Harald Deathwolf's mount, but the model just isn't that cool in my opinion. Ugly face, unimpressive hair, crude looking axe... not good enough for me. 

The angle of the head isn't set. I haven't decided which way his head should be facing. His other arm will be clinging to the fur of the wolf, with a Storm Shield strapped to it. I think this will explain the currently somewhat-awkward-looking pose he's in. The torso/leg junction looks a bit awkward, but I think it will be acceptable once the mini is completed and there are knives or other objects to distract from and cover up those funky looking areas.

Khornate Thunderwolf Champ (HERESY!):



















With this guy, I really wanted to give him a special weapon, as he's the unit leader. This is a traitor Space Wolf (HERESY!) who has slain many mighty foes in the name of the Blood God. Clearly aged, as well. This speaks to his prowess in battle. At some point, he was rewarded with this crazy hammer. Whether before or after his turn from the Emperor is unclear, as Khorne's symbol may have been added during or after the weapon was forged.

My challenge is really how to add the Storm Shield to the model. It doesn't really appear to work if strapped to either arm while he's holding that hammer with two hands. I may have it slung over his backpack, and if that's too bulky/clumsy looking, perhaps off the side of his saddle or along the wolf's upper thigh.

Detail of the hammmer. I'm hoping to use guitar string to add a power supply to the right head and bring visual balance to the weapon:











***you may notice some of the resin is a strange color. Let's just say sometimes there's a cost to getting a better deal on eBay, and leave it at that.


----------



## LordNecross

**BLAM!** _Heresy!_


Besides the obvious heretical implications, this is a pretty sweet model. 

Can't wait to see how it get's painted to show if Wolf Origins and it's Khorne corruption.


----------



## Snokvor

How do you find working with etched brass? I have no experience and I was wondering if it's PITA?


----------



## Tawa

venomlust said:


> My challenge is really how to add the Storm Shield to the model. It doesn't really appear to work if strapped to either arm while he's holding that hammer with two hands. I may have it slung over his backpack, and if that's too bulky/clumsy looking, perhaps off the side of his saddle or along the wolf's upper thigh.


Slung from the saddle would look pretty cool


----------



## venomlust

LordNecross said:


> **BLAM!** _Heresy!_
> 
> Besides the obvious heretical implications, this is a pretty sweet model.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it get's painted to show if Wolf Origins and it's Khorne corruption.


Thanks! :so_happy: Still deciding on the color scheme. Black, grey, red, maybe some brass in the mix? Maybe red/black the way you see loyalists painted in yellow/black patterns for Wolf Guard?



Snokvor said:


> How do you find working with etched brass? I have no experience and I was wondering if it's PITA?


Eh, if you have a good blade or tool to cut the brass out of the sprue it's just fine. If you don't cut the tiniest of pieces perfectly, you end up with a little flash that must be cut or filed off. This was my first time working with the brass, so I wasn't very good at it. Bending it to conform to a surface isn't all that easy. I also filed the edges so they were less of a flat thing glued onto power armor.

In short, not so bad.



Tawa said:


> Slung from the saddle would look pretty cool


Cool, thanks. I think it's also the most realistic in terms of having the shield at the ready in case he needs to fend off a lascannon beam or something. His superhuman reflexes allow him to do such things.


----------



## Mossy Toes

The Khornate Wolf Lord and the Juggernauts are looking quite daunting. And that workstation... a mess of minis after my own heart, that is.


----------



## venomlust

My mind is all over the place, it only makes sense that my work space should be the same :grin:.


----------



## Tawa

venomlust said:


> Cool, thanks. I think it's also the most realistic in terms of having the shield at the ready in case he needs to fend off a lascannon beam or something. His superhuman reflexes allow him to do such things.


But of course! :good:



venomlust said:


> My mind is all over the place, it only makes sense that my work space should be the same :grin:.


Brain like a car crash me. Random bits flying off in all directions at varying speeds..... :laugh:


----------



## whittsy

venomlust said:


> Still deciding on the color scheme.


The Wolves of the Emperor, who's founding cannot be found, are thought to be of Space Wolf gene-seed. Now the Blood Disciples after butchering a prophet of Khorne and touching the blood fountain that gushed behind him as he preached. Colours are black with a brass trim. I wanted to make a Khorne detachment for my army and got the **** Dragonhand model from the new SW v Ork kit from a mate and made him a Khorne Lord and wanted a SW renegade chapter. After being told that SW are too pure to turn from the Emperors Light, I read the thingy in the CSM codex about the Blood Disciples


----------



## Tawa

whittsy said:


> After being told that SW are too pure to turn from the Emperors Light, I read the thingy in the CSM codex about the Blood Disciples


I wouldn't go that far. There's a bit about a SW cruiser turning renegade in the previous CSM codex


----------



## venomlust

whittsy said:


> The Wolves of the Emperor, who's founding cannot be found, are thought to be of Space Wolf gene-seed. Now the Blood Disciples after butchering a prophet of Khorne and touching the blood fountain that gushed behind him as he preached. Colours are black with a brass trim. I wanted to make a Khorne detachment for my army and got the **** Dragonhand model from the new SW v Ork kit from a mate and made him a Khorne Lord and wanted a SW renegade chapter. After being told that SW are too pure to turn from the Emperors Light, I read the thingy in the CSM codex about the Blood Disciples


Yeah that's the only one I know of, myself. Super cool that simply being touched by a fountain of blood is all it takes to turn a loyalist Astartes. Suckers!


----------



## venomlust

As an alternative to a Storm Shield, I wanted to see what he'd look like with a second weapon instead of a cowardly shield.

Is it too much? Keep in mind that the pose isn't perfect yet. The wolf/legs/torso/sword arm/helm are all separate at the moment.

Sorry, the pictures aren't very good quality:


----------



## ckcrawford

Great Conversions! Especially those blood angel and slaanesh combos!


----------



## Haskanael

venomlust said:


> As an alternative to a Storm Shield, I wanted to see what he'd look like with a second weapon instead of a cowardly shield.
> 
> Is it too much? Keep in mind that the pose isn't perfect yet. The wolf/legs/torso/sword arm/helm are all separate at the moment.
> 
> Sorry, the pictures aren't very good quality:


as heretical is it might be, I love this.


----------



## venomlust

ckcrawford said:


> Great Conversions! Especially those blood angel and slaanesh combos!


Thanks! I plan to finish him at some point, but that's what they all say...

I didn't really like his weapon, so I'm replacing it with the lance/arm from the WFB Hellstriders of Slaanesh champion. Will fit the theme nicely. Need to dig that guy up.


----------



## venomlust

A little more work on the Wolf Guard champ.

I think I like the skull beneath the forward facing head of the hammer. Guitar string just wasn't working out at all, so I figured it would be best without it. I plan to paint the eye sockets of the skull as if they're glowing.


----------



## whittsy

Maybe, just a thought, and I don't mean to take anything away from this wolf guard champ, but maybe replace the thunder hammer wolf heads with actual skulls, and paint them brass. Seems more sinister and Khorney. If not, he still looks bad arse!


----------



## venomlust

That is a cool idea, but I don't think I have any skulls that will work.

I'll have to save it for a future conversion, though!


----------



## venomlust

Well, no picture update, unfortunately. Just a reminder to myself that I want to build a squad of 40k skullcrushers and proxy them as bikers. I don't know why the hell I didn't think of that before! Sure they'll have a larger model profile, but it's exactly what I want!


----------



## Mossy Toes

venomlust said:


> Well, no picture update, unfortunately. Just a reminder to myself that I want to build a squad of 40k skullcrushers and proxy them as bikers. I don't know why the hell I didn't think of that before! Sure they'll have a larger model profile, but it's exactly what I want!


Hmm. Hard to point out a Juggerlord and explain why he has an extra wound and attack but can't go flat out, but those are incredibly minor complaints, all told. By and large I'm all for it, though I personally went Cold Ones for my Juggerlord's retinue.


----------



## venomlust

Well I have the Juggernauts-as-Spawn, now I need Juggernauts with riders as bikers!


----------



## venomlust

I've sorta been working on things a little bit here and there, but my collection is so large and ability to focus so horrible that projects have been proceeding at a snail's pace.

I decided to break apart all my CSM and repose them, in preparation for being painted. After finding this old thread on how to convert aiming space marines that's what I'm gonna do for most of them that are armed with bolters.

I've also purchased three things recently, because I needed even MORE projects :laugh::crazy::laugh::

For my Havoc squads. I already have an Autocannon squad. I needed a Missile Launcher and Lascannon squad, _obviously_! With these bits I will have 4 Lascannons (3 Iron Warriors + 1 havoc) and 5 Missile Launchers (3 demon-mouthed and 2 "regular"). I think I'll scrounge some kneeling-pose SM Devastator legs to vary them up a bit.










ANOTHER unit of Skullcrushers, because I got it for an irresistable price on eBay. I AM FUCKING HOPELESS. That makes 9 Skullcrushers total, along with 6 Bloodcrusher riderless juggies as Spawn.










And, last but not least, I bought the Carnosaur (just the body/saddle) to create a counts-as Zarakynel which will be a Lord of Khorne atop a Carnosaur-demon-thing. I am so fucking stoked, but this is a project for waaay down the pipeline when my converting/painting skills have leveled up to pimp status.











I've also been fiddling around with some green stuff additions to my Obliterators to make them more "of Nurgle," I'll try to get some pics of those up. Nothing special, but I think they look better than stock.

Hopefully going to make this an active thread again. I need to stop being such a pussy and just get it DONE.


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's the spirit, get it DONE!


----------



## venomlust

Guess who got EVEN MORE Juggernauts...










When I actually finish building them, I will have 10 Juggernauts who count as Spawn with the Mark of Khorne.

I'll have 9 Skullcrushers to use as bikers or my homebrew unit.

AND I ordered 30 barghest fiends from puppetswar to use as Flesh Hounds, on top of my 5 shitty old school flesh hounds and 5 Fenrisian Wolves I'll paint up to count as 5 more.

Everything else is on the back burner, Khorne Daemonkin are my number one priority.

I ACTUALLY BOUGHT BRUSHES. Very excited to get started.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oh dear, _more_? Who am I to disagree?

I can't help but think the Blood Throne left over from assembling a Skull Cannon would replace that lizardman throne just about perfectly, on that Carnosaur.


----------



## venomlust

I've been wondering what to do with those bits, that's a great idea!

And now I don't even have to do a counts-as Zarakynel like some subversive pleasure-worshipping scrub. COUNTS AS BLOODTHIRSTER!

Was thinking of buying an extra set of the new Bloodthirster wings off of eBay, but spending ~20 bucks on wings is a little crazy.

Did you know you could buy balrog wings straight from GW? Pretty badass.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I...

Did not.

BRB, buying a pair, since I've needed more wings since my secondhand metal bloodthirster's wings came out of their pinned seat.


----------



## venomlust

I can't believe I never caught on to that. I was scouring the web for any pictures of the newer carnosaur model with wings on it, and found out in some random thread somewhere. For a "reasonable" price, as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes

May have to add to some other Mail Order stuff too, like kits of 60mm bases, a Culexus, and--hell, honestly, now that Necrosphinxes are mail order only, and might vanish entirely, I might need to grab another for that future planned Maulerfiend/Necrosphinx paired conversion, in the vein of my Soul Grinder/Fiend--I feel the need to be able to fill out some Heavy Support choices. (plus the idea of fielding 3 Maulerfiends and 2 Soul Grinders in a Daemonkin list looks fun!)


----------



## venomlust

Moar maulerfiends!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. You know if there's any difference between the "Balrog Wings" and the "(Pre-Order) Wings of the Balrog" kits on the site? They're using the same photo for both...


----------



## venomlust

I was wondering the same thing. Can't tell them apart.


----------



## venomlust

I couldn't pass up a deal on these minis, so I think I've made what will essentially be my last 40k order for the year. I need to make it my last, or I will be eating peanut butter sandwiches for every meal.

Skullcrushers x9
Blood Slaughterers x2
World Eaters Rampagers x5 (to be cannibalized for bits)
Cataphractii Chain Axe set x4
Night Lords Terror Heads set x2

So... bear with me for a moment while I rejoice in having more juggernauts than most other idiots on this planet.

10x riderless Juggernauts-as-Spawn
18x Skullcrushers-as-Bikers
1x Lord on Juggernaut conversion

Khorne Daemonkin may not be the most powerful codex ever, and there may be certain details that really bother me, but it gives me bonuses for playing the way I want to play. The Brass Stampede is going to come to life.

Decided to name my current Bloodthirster of Insensate Rage "Umbragor the Hopeslayer."

Umbra because I'll be painting him black, gor because it sounds right, and Hopeslayer as an homage to my favorite game of all time, Asheron's Call.


----------



## Mossy Toes

You have almost as many Juggernauts as I have "fantasy-cavalry-as-Bikes." That is frankly... frightening.


----------



## venomlust

I'm planning to use varying color schemes for all the juggers to separate the units. Black variants, red variants, and all brass.


----------



## Iraqiel

venomlust said:


> 10x riderless Juggernauts-as-Spawn
> 18x Skullcrushers-as-Bikers
> 1x Lord on Juggernaut conversion


Awwww yeah that is an awesome list.


----------



## Mossy Toes

No bone variants? My juggerlords will feel unique, at least, then...


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> No bone variants? My juggerlords will feel unique, at least, then...


Yeah, not for me. Way too outside the box. :grin:



Iraqiel said:


> Awwww yeah that is an awesome list.


I have a 2500 point list that uses all of them, along with 30 Flesh Hounds, 2 Maulerfiends, and 2 Bloodthirsters. That is going to be fun to throw around.


----------



## Mossy Toes

My only real concern is--are you going to have the space in your deployment zone for 30 60mm bases? Spawn would be 40mm and bikers would be biker bases, usually...


----------



## Kreuger

"The Brass Stampede" is an excellent title for your army. I thoroughly approve.


----------



## venomlust

Flesh Hounds on 40mm, bikers on bike bases, spawn on 40mm as well. Let's hope it isn't the diagonal deployment.

Flesh Hounds will of course be scouting up unless there are servo skulls on the table, so that will help a lot.


----------



## Iraqiel

Got an army pic, Venom?


----------



## venomlust

Not yet, everything is still mostly unassembled. Working on it day by day, though!

This is an old picture from earlier in the thread, but just serves as a taste of things to come:










I'm spending a stupid amount of time getting rid of mold lines and such. It's frustratingly time consuming, but if I saw the lines on my finished models I'd be frustrated.


----------



## venomlust

**This is not a picture of my work, but will give an idea of what my Carnosaur will look like with the balrog wings on it**
- Photo from DiscoKing at Ulthuan.net










I can't find a pair of bloodthirster wings on eBay right now, so I'm going to go with the Balrog wings for now. If I can ever get my hands on a pair of the bloodthirster wings maybe I'll swap them out, but who knows when that will happen.

Trying to fiddle around with the blood throne bits and the saddle thing that came with the carnosaur. It's not going to be easy to turn it into the appropriate platform. I'm either going to sculpt some additional musculature at the base of the wings, or scales to fit with the carnosaur's skin vs. the smooth balrog's OR the easiest solution, attach some blood throne bits as armor to cover the attachment up.


----------



## venomlust

My Bloodthirster of Insensate Rage has been assembled to the point that it's ready for painting (but I'm going to wait to do that until my skills have improved a bit). I've left off the arms/armor to be painted separately.

I magnetized the wings so he is easier to transport:




























And I've assembled much of the Carnosaur/Bloodthirster conversion. I'm going to fiddle around with the extra horns from the Bloodthirster to see if they can fit on the carnosaur's head convincingly.

Here's his body:










Still waiting for the balrog wings to arrive at my local GW store.


----------



## Kreuger

Hmm. Something looks off to me but I'm not quite sure what it is. 

I liking the axe and the fusion pistol, and that the headdress isn't too over the top.

There seems to be something amiss with the torso head join, at least that's where I think it is. The torso seems too large or maybe the head is either a little to small or with the collar is sitting up too high. 

I'll think about it.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Hmm. Something looks off to me but I'm not quite sure what it is.
> 
> I liking the axe and the fusion pistol, and that the headdress isn't too over the top.
> 
> There seems to be something amiss with the torso head join, at least that's where I think it is. The torso seems too large or maybe the head is either a little to small or with the collar is sitting up too high.
> 
> I'll think about it.


There is a bit of blue putty beneath the head, so it's sitting slightly higher than it would normally.


----------



## Roganzar

venomlust said:


> Here he is with some more bits on him.


Like how that looks. Great start for this guy. Looking forward to seeing all that blue cleaned up.


----------



## venomlust

Roganzar said:


> Like how that looks. Great start for this guy. Looking forward to seeing all that blue cleaned up.


Thanks! It looks horrible with all the blue, but I'm thinking about painting all the pieces separately. Or at least torso separate from legs separate from juggernaut.


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> ... I'm thinking about painting all the pieces separately. Or at least torso separate from legs separate from juggernaut.


With models like this I tend to assemble the head, torso, and legs as a unit. That gives a substantial piece to work with but with minimal occlusion from other parts of the model. The assemble arms, rider, steed, etc.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> With models like this I tend to assemble the head, torso, and legs as a unit. That gives a substantial piece to work with but with minimal occlusion from other parts of the model. The assemble arms, rider, steed, etc.


For some reason GW has the saddle/pelvis attached to the juggernaut's back with each leg separate. Sorta frustrating, but not a big deal. I plan on at least basecoating with an airbrush so things won't be too difficult.


----------



## venomlust

I'm refining how I want these guys to look.

I like that the infernus pistols have a variant in each hand. This way I can have one of each per squad. 

Out of 18, 6 will be Biker Champs, 10 will be meltagunners, and 2 will have flamers (from Ashen Circle kit).

Here's my work on the first meltagunner:


----------



## Kreuger

I think you need new heads. Those marine heads just look too small on those bodies.
Mind taking a few photos further away? I'm trying to envision how these guys look on the table and if it would still be as distracting.


----------



## Roganzar

I think the head works.
With the gorget on the armor it looks rather tight and possibly hard for the marine to move his head, but the whole thing looks good.


----------



## venomlust

The heads are essentially the same size as the stock versions. I can try to raise the head a little. As for the realism of not being able to turn his head it has been bothering me but I think that's something I may just have to accept.


----------



## venomlust

Here is a pic of the head with a black thing behind it to provide a proper outline. I think it's size appropriate, but I will raise it up a mm or so and press it farther back toward the backpack end of the "head hole."










Got my new compressor, 30 doggies primed! (A handful not pictured, in case you bothered to count and give me shit about it... :laugh










Planning to paint them with Vallejo model air "fire red" color.


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> Got my new compressor, 30 doggies primed! (A handful not pictured, in case you bothered to count and give me shit about it... )


I'll race you to finish them! Just missing teeth, claws and bases on mine :good:


----------



## venomlust

Nordicus said:


> I'll race you to finish them! Just missing teeth, claws and bases on mine :good:


Errr I meant to say they're finished! All-black flesh hounds... I win! :laugh:


----------



## venomlust

So here I am testing the potential color scheme on the Barghest Fiend hounds on some old school flesh hounds from GW.

I started with vallejo fire red:










Then vallejo flat red:










Then I tried out 3 GW washes to see which I like best. Maybe I used too much? Tell me what you think:

Carroburg Crimson:










Druchii Violet:










Reikland Fleshshade:


----------



## Zinkate

I really like the violet on there. It gives a nice offset to the red especially once you put the metal bits in.


----------



## Kreuger

That's looking pretty good. 

I think I'd do it a bit differently though. I think I'd do a layer of dark brown after the prime coat, then the fire red, the flat red (which looks to heavy on the test model), then maybe a mix of the druchii and reikland, and a final light highlight with a bright red or red-orange.


----------



## venomlust

I've created the bases for all my dogs using grey grit stuff (bachmann trains gravel - dark grey, fine)








with bits of wine corks as rocks.

I'm going to be basing the entire army this way. The idea is that they're on a Goreworld where the substrate is crushed skulls and bones, from eons of battles to earn the Blood God's favor.

I've been experimenting with color schemes for the armored members of the Brass Stampede. I want them to have brass-type/metallic armor. Here are some of my experiments so far (using the back of the mini, as it was easier to focus on the entire plane rather than arms being blurry from the front angle):

I started by spraying the mini with Vallejo's bronze as the basecoat:










I then coated the model with GW nuln oil and drybrushed with Vallejo's brass, and tried to highlight some edges with Vallejo's old gold:



















In theory, this is fine, but there is a real lack of contrast going on. Of course, when certain bits such as the armor joints, horns, eyes and so on are painted their appropriate colors the minis will look better.

Last week I was at my local GW and found a color I'd never seen before and really liked! It's called Screaming Bell. I thought this might be a great initial undercoat over which to layer the bronze/brass/old gold.

I also used this as an opportunity to test out GW's nialakh oxide, which I believe is a perfect opportunity to make the paint scheme more colorful without looking like a rainbow. This is my first attempt, and clearly I used too much of the stuff, but here are my results:

Half is just screaming bell washed with nuln oil and then bronze drybrushed over it, and the other half is the same but with nialakh oxide in the recesses before the drybrushing step:



















I think if I use less of the nialakh oxide and apply it before the nuln oil, the effect will be much better.

Here's a random test plague marine with bonze basecoat => drybrushed brass with screaming bell highlights sprayed on just to see how it would look:


----------



## Kreuger

I love this sort of stuff! 

The screaming bell looks like a warm copper colour. 

I would build up layers with:
Rhinox hide or dark brown
Warplock bronze*
Bronze (I forget the current color name)
Vallejo bronze
Nuln oil
Vallejo bronze (again, but lighter)
Finally I'd add a little oxide into the lower recesses where corrosion might have accumulated, keeping in mind that high friction areas would be bright.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> I love this sort of stuff!
> 
> The screaming bell looks like a warm copper colour.
> 
> I would build up layers with:
> Rhinox hide or dark brown
> Warplock bronze*
> Bronze (I forget the current color name)
> Vallejo bronze
> Nuln oil
> Vallejo bronze (again, but lighter)
> Finally I'd add a little oxide into the lower recesses where corrosion might have accumulated, keeping in mind that high friction areas would be bright.


Awesome, thanks for the suggestions. I still have lots of experimentation before I'll settle on everything, but I'll try some of this. Not sure I have all the GW bronzes/brasses and such, but I'll make due.


----------



## venomlust

First of all, I've decided to create a blog to showcase my stuff. Why not? 

In case anyone's ever interested, the link is in my sig as well as right here:

AMATEUR KHORNESTAR

Decided to try some methods @Nordicus suggested (i.e. drybrushing) that he used while working on his fiends-as-hounds. I'm liking the results better than when I was painting wet.

Started with a coat of Vallejo flat brown:










Then some of Vallejo Air Fire Red:










Then washed with a mix of GW's Druchii Violet and Reikland Fleshshade (kudos, @Kreuger):










Then drybrushed with Khorne Red:










Then drybrushed with a bit of Mephiston Red:










Then drybrushed with a tiny bit of Vallejo's Vermillion:










You can see here that I attempted to paint some highlights with vermillion, but it didn't really end up looking good. Maybe I'm not thinning my paint enough (though I'm definitely thinning it, maybe too much?) but when I paint on top of airbrushed layers it just doesn't look good. Drybrushing seems to be the key on top of anything painted with an airbrush.

Then I experimented a bit more using nihilakh oxide.










Vallejo bronze sprayed on black primer, nihilakh oxide painted into recesses, nuln oil wash, and then drybrushed warplock bronze to test the color, then highlighted with vallejo bronze again.

I think if I start with warplock bronze as the basecoat, then use even less nihilakh oxide, then nuln oil, then use vallejo bronze as the post-wash drybrush/highlight, it will look just the way I want it to.


----------



## DaisyDuke

What colour are you going to do the hair on the dogs? I think putting the base down for their hair, teeth etc. will give you some contrast. There looking good!


----------



## venomlust

DaisyDuke said:


> What colour are you going to do the hair on the dogs? I think putting the base down for their hair, teeth etc. will give you some contrast. There looking good!


Thanks!

I wasn't really planning to paint the hair, to be honest. I was just using them to practice painting the skin. But while I'm at it, I may as well not be lazy and practice painting some hair.

Perhaps a brighter orange color? I'd prefer black, but I'm not really sure how I would build that up with highlights and stuff and still make it look good.


----------



## venomlust

More experimentation.

I tried the basecoat of Warplock Bronze, followed by Nihilakh Oxide, Nuln Oil, and Vallejo Bronze drybrush. I used the method of drenching the model in Nihilak oxide, wiping some off with a paper towel, and then letting it dry. Not sure I like this method. It's really messy. I think I'd rather be precise and paint it into the recesses with a thin brush. Over all not bad, though. I really like these old school terminators. It's a shame they're so tiny compared to the newer ones, because I love the details.

Here's just the oxide + nuln oil before the dry brush:










And post dry brushing:



















And here's the top half. I don't like the outcome as much. I should have been more patient and allowed the oxide to dry completely before the nuln oil:




























And I primed a few old plague marines to test out this scheme on power armor. These things are horrible. This was just way too messy. Next time I'm definitely using the thinner brush.



















Here's a pic without flash just to see if there's a difference. They definitely look slightly different to my eye in person, as the figure is illuminated with light bulbs and ambient light rather than a flash.


----------



## Kreuger

@venomlust 

I'd base coat with warplock, do a light dry brush of Vallejo bronze, nuln oil, nihilakh oxide, the dry brush more bronze over that on the burnished areas of wear.


----------



## mrknify

Perfect opportunity for some pigment dry brushing as well. A little bit of ... well its dark red/brown works great for rust and blood tinting.


----------



## DaisyDuke

What other colours are you going to use? Trim etc this will depending on what you use change the tone of the metallic slightly. Red will bring out copper etc.


----------



## venomlust

Not sure yet, tbh. I'm definitely going to reduce the amount of oxide. I was thinking of just solid brass for the armored parts, possibly black trim, but maybe all brass.


----------



## venomlust

I just picked up another 2 boxes of Chaos Space Marines, because I couldn't pass up the deal :laugh:. 2 new boxes with shipping for less than the cost of a single box retail price.

Not sure what to do with them. Maybe melta/plasma havocs or something.


----------



## venomlust

I think this is going to conclude my drybrushing adventures, for now. I liked it on the airbrushed flesh of the hounds, but on armor I'm really not liking the results so far. 

Here is the earlier terminator that was drybrushed after nihilakh oxide highlighted with Vallejo brass. I think it is a bit too gold. It looks better in the picture than in person, I suppose:



















Here is a terminator that was basecoated with warplock bronze, washed with nuln oil, and then drybrushed with vallejo brass and sloppy edge highlighting with Vallejo old gold:





























Here's one basecoated with warplock bronze, drybrushed with balthasar gold, washed with nuln oil, and then drybrushed with Vallejo bronze:




























And then drybrushed with a bit of Vallejo old gold:



















And finally some highlights with Vallejo brass:






















All in all, it isn't a terrible scheme, but I don't think I'm liking the drybrush method so much on armor. I've been reading/watching some GW tutorials, and I'm going to try a few minis that utilize the method of metallic basecoat > wash > edge highlight > second edge highlight. The Blood Angels gold bits and Bloodthirster/Wrathmongers brass stuff is a decent starting point.


----------



## Kreuger

Yeah, I'm not really sold on them either. The main thing I don't like, is the vallejo brass or bronze. I find all of it far too yellow for my tastes. The contrast is especially stark between the shaded areas and the brass/gold highlights. 

And even though Khorne's throne and all of his toys are made of brass, I have always used the old GW dwarf bronze as my trim color of choice. It's warmer and more red. It looks less chintzy. 

I also have miniatures in a similar color scheme. Mine are essentially a dark bronze like warplock, but without the nihilakh oxide.

Let's stop for a moment and reconsider. What do you _want _them to look like? All of these tests are sort of going in the same direction, "gold terminators." And you don't seem satisfied with them. So what quality aren't you achieving here?


----------



## mrknify

Kreuger said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sold on them either. The main thing I don't like, is the vallejo brass or bronze. I find all of it far too yellow for my tastes. The contrast is especially stark between the shaded areas and the brass/gold highlights.
> 
> And even though Khorne's throne and all of his toys are made of brass, I have always used the old GW dwarf bronze as my trim color of choice. It's warmer and more red. It looks less chintzy.
> 
> I also have miniatures in a similar color scheme. Mine are essentially a dark bronze like warplock, but without the nihilakh oxide.
> 
> Let's stop for a moment and reconsider. What do you _want _them to look like? All of these tests are sort of going in the same direction, "gold terminators." And you don't seem satisfied with them. So what quality aren't you achieving here?


I prefer using some if the bright colours to drybrushes with then mute them with a wash or ink. This also helps blend the colours.

Cheers.


----------



## venomlust

I'd prefer a more subdued, slightly less brilliant brass coloration than gold. I suppose the difference is subtle.

I'm not sure at this point if I want them to be wearing well maintained, beautiful brass armor or some that has been tarnished by their time in the warp/harsh atmospheres of daemon worlds and such.

As for my problems with the drybrushing, I find that the transitions aren't really evident. Maybe I'm just layering too much paint on top of the previous color. And then, when I start edge highlighting, it sort of looks out of place on a model that has otherwise been painted with drybrushing. The GW scheme is to add a final layer of boltgun metal or other silver color. I'm going to try that just to see how it looks, but then I'm going to try the scheme I described at the end of the last post.

*edit*

Just doing some research into painting techniques, and I'm finding this guy VERY informative: http://massivevoodoo.blogspot.com/2010/02/tutorial-painting-true-metallic-metal.html

Great blog.


*edit2*

Just picked up a 4th Rhino for my new CSM squads from @bitsandkits! Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Kreuger

@venomlust honestly, if you're using nihilakh oxide they should be tarnished, and the brass/bronze should be darker. It'll just look goofy if the oxide is on shiny models. And interestingly, apparently brass vs. bronze is passing out of historical usage because the contents are so inconsistent. So feel free to use a more bronzey color without offending the blood god. =)

When I did my last few daemon engines I was working from a similar idea. They would be mostly tarnished bronze with the high friction edges shiny, and oxidation accumulated in the crevices. All the leading edges are brighter, but I didn't go crazy with my highlighting. Using metallic paint means that it will catch the light pretty effectively already.



Here's two examples:
forge_fiend_rear_after_2013-03-02 by warped forge, on Flickr



heldrake_side_2012_12_03 by warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> @venomlust honestly, if you're using nihilakh oxide they should be tarnished, and the brass/bronze should be darker. It'll just look goofy if the oxide is on shiny models. And interestingly, apparently brass vs. bronze is passing out of historical usage because the contents are so inconsistent. So feel free to use a more bronzey color without offending the blood god. =)
> 
> When I did my last few daemon engines I was working from a similar idea. They would be mostly tarnished bronze with the high friction edges shiny, and oxidation accumulated in the crevices. All the leading edges are brighter, but I didn't go crazy with my highlighting. Using metallic paint means that it will catch the light pretty effectively already.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two examples:
> forge_fiend_rear_after_2013-03-02 by warped forge, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> heldrake_side_2012_12_03 by warped forge, on Flickr


YES! That is exactly what I want! Thanks so much for sharing! :good::good::good:


----------



## Kreuger

Woo hoo! Glad I could help! 

I also have terminators and chaos marines in a similar dark bronze scheme, without the oxidation. Let me know if you want reference photos of anything. 

*Rummages around for images. Rummage, rummage, rummage*

[edit]

These are from my army showcase:





























The main colors here are dwarf bronze (or the new equivalent, which is apparently hashut copper according to the conversion chart) over warplock bronze (or the old equivalent, tin bitz) I still have dwarf bronze in the old hex paint pot so I usually use that. I think on some of these guys I may have mixed Brass Scorpion with Sycorax Bronze to test out the new colors, and that was about even with dwarf bronze. I haven't tried out the hashut copper, but I might pic some up.

I was (and am) more than a little smitten with dwarf bronze as a color. It had a really nice luster and warmth, and it worked particularly well for Khornate trim.

Cheers!

p.s. No photos of the terminators, bikes, or other regular chaos marines. Though poking around, they're not that great paint jobs. Clean and workman like but not very inspired. I'll still share though.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Woo hoo! Glad I could help!
> 
> I also have terminators and chaos marines in a similar dark bronze scheme, without the oxidation. Let me know if you want reference photos of anything.
> 
> *Rummages around for images. Rummage, rummage, rummage*
> 
> [edit]
> 
> These are from my army showcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main colors here are dwarf bronze (or the new equivalent, which is apparently hashut copper according to the conversion chart) over warplock bronze (or the old equivalent, tin bitz) I still have dwarf bronze in the old hex paint pot so I usually use that. I think on some of these guys I may have mixed Brass Scorpion with Sycorax Bronze to test out the new colors, and that was about even with dwarf bronze. I haven't tried out the hashut copper, but I might pic some up.
> 
> I was (and am) more than a little smitten with dwarf bronze as a color. It had a really nice luster and warmth, and it worked particularly well for Khornate trim.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> p.s. No photos of the terminators, bikes, or other regular chaos marines. Though poking around, they're not that great paint jobs. Clean and workman like but not very inspired. I'll still share though.


Cool, I'd love to see them some time. Thanks again for sharing, that cannon especially conveys the colors very well.


----------



## venomlust

Girl Painter has a decent video for a color scheme similar to one I'm thinking of:

7YEFyYu2PnM


----------



## venomlust

I'm narrowing down the brass scheme, and just practicing some more.

Getting there:





























Better: I like the red tint:





















I tried something different with the nihilakh oxide this time, watering it down a bit and using a very fine detail brush. I like the result:




















To practice something a little different, I've been working on some cultists. Getting all the basecoating done before I apply the washes and highlights:


----------



## Roganzar

That Termie design is starting to look good toward the end. Maybe, get a little more picky about were the nihilakh oxide ends up. Otherwise, I think you've almost got it.


----------



## venomlust

Roganzar said:


> That Termie design is starting to look good toward the end. Maybe, get a little more picky about were the nihilakh oxide ends up. Otherwise, I think you've almost got it.


Yup, I think so too! Thanks. :so_happy:


----------



## Kreuger

Agreed. The terminator is starting to look a lot better. 

The cultists are looking a little flat. I would go big brush and do a loose base coat of dark brown and then build up the colors your using.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Agreed. The terminator is starting to look a lot better.
> 
> The cultists are looking a little flat. I would go big brush and do a loose base coat of dark brown and then build up the colors your using.


They're only 1/3 or so done at this point, I'm gonna wash them next. Only need to paint the metal bits and they'll be ready for it.


----------



## Kreuger

Oh, I know they're only partly done. Using a colour another level up in brightness really helps when you add on reds and brighter browns.

Basically it would make your colours more solid and nuanced.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Oh, I know they're only partly done. Using a colour another level up in brightness really helps when you add on reds and brighter browns.
> 
> Basically it would make your colours more solid and nuanced.


Oooh, gotcha! So that's something to do before I use the wash?


----------



## Kreuger

Well, unfortunately it's what you do before you paint the colors you already have on these guys.


----------



## venomlust

Oh ok, I saw the GW painter do that in an instructional video with Rhinox Hide. No biggie. I have about 110 more Cultists to try that with. :laugh:


----------



## Stormxlr

So do you guys mean its like a base colour or what ?


----------



## venomlust

Stormxlr said:


> So do you guys mean its like a base colour or what ?


Yeah, exactly. Paints Rhinox Hide on top of the primer and then everything else on top of that. I'll give it a shot, I have Rhinox Hide. I'll spray the suckers with an airbrush.


----------



## Kreuger

Stormxlr said:


> So do you guys mean its like a base colour or what ?


Yeah, @venomlust has it exactly. Building up your colours adds nuances and makes each successive layer stronger, and makes it easier to add thinner and lighter colors over a darker primer colour.

Think of paint as a translucent layer of color. So whatever color is underneath shows through the newer layers of pigments.


----------



## venomlust

Red especially takes quite a few layers to show up over the black primer I used. It settles in the recesses quite readily and the raised areas not so much. I'm thinning my paints quite a bit, but I guess red pigments aren't very thick? Something about the red is different, because I'm not thinning it more than the other colors. I suppose light browns took a few layers too.


----------



## Kreuger

Yeah. Reds tend to be difficult. The old fashioned blood red from the old citadel paint sets had really poor coverage. 

Actually, in point if fact my whole painting style grew out of the original citadel paints (made by Coat d'arms) which were much thinner than the last few editions of paints. The purpose was very different. The old paints were designed for blending and layering, the new paints are designed more for coverage. 
@venomlust What red are you using on those cultists?


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> @venomlust What red are you using on those cultists?


Vallejo's Flat Red. I have others to use from their range and GW's as well.


----------



## Kreuger

Ah. I haven't used Vallejo but I hear good things. There's a base red that citadel makes now which is heavy and has really good coverage, but which can go on to thick if you aren't careful. Mephiston red maybe?


----------



## Nordicus

Kreuger said:


> There's a base red that citadel makes now which is heavy and has really good coverage


The two base reds are Mephiston Red (bright) and Khorne Red (Dark). Both have excellent coverage and will go over pretty much anything. I would thin them down a tad though, as they are pretty thick.

In regards to the reds I would go the same route with doing a highlight before you wash. If you do one before you wash, and after, you get a more fluent transition between them in my opinion. It's what I've been doing the past couple of projects (Bloodthirsters included) so I can heavily recommend that approach.


----------



## venomlust

I'll have to try those alternate methods with the next batch, as I'm just sorta winging this one.

I've painted the metallics and washed the models. Nuln Oil on the metal, Reikland Fleshshade on the rest. I'm happy with the results.










I didn't wash this guy's hands yet:










A little edge highlighting on the metallics on this one:










Painted a highlight of Vallejo Dark Flesh on this guy's hands/head:










Haven't done anything to these two yet:



















I must say that even for the "African" skin tones, Reikland Fleshshade really enhanced the color by adding the brown pigments. I love washes!

I'm curious how I should edge highlight the black leather masks and such. Perhaps a dark grey and then a very fine line of lighter grey?


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> I must say that even for the "African" skin tones, Reikland Fleshshade really enhanced the color by adding the brown pigments. I love washes!
> 
> I'm curious how I should edge highlight the black leather masks and such. Perhaps a dark grey and then a very fine line of lighter grey?


I'd mix a little blue and a little gray into black as the highlight. And then use nuln oil over it, and let the added sheen from the ink wash create a more natural specularity.


----------



## venomlust

Here's one of the masked Cultists with the highlights to the mask and red cloth:


----------



## Kreuger

The red, the skin, and the gun wrapping turned out nicely. Everything else is still a little flat. Particularly the browns and greens.


----------



## venomlust

Yeah I have yet to touch the browns with any highlights. The greens did get some highlights but the pictures of them aren't great, I'll take more after I work on the browns.

Thanks for the help along the way, it's much appreciated. :victory:


----------



## venomlust

I forgot to include this one of this guy's lenses:


----------



## Roganzar

venomlust said:


> I forgot to include this one of this guy's lenses:


I really like those lenses. I, kind of, would like to see him with a little more shine to his mask. Just a touch to add some extra menace. Like he really takes care of it to scare those he's about to kill.


----------



## venomlust

Roganzar said:


> I really like those lenses. I, kind of, would like to see him with a little more shine to his mask. Just a touch to add some extra menace. Like he really takes care of it to scare those he's about to kill.


I like that idea, I'll add a touch of highlight to it.

Here we have them just about finished, other than basing. You know, I swear they look much better in person. The camera flash has a way of erasing the transition between colors. Not that they look great or perfect or anything near it, but I hate the way they look in these photos but I'm quite satisfied with the way they look in person.

Blood for the Blood God is the coolest thing EVER. It's like painting with blood, or some sort of bloody syrup. You know, like the kind mom gave you when you were home with a fever. "You need your strength to take those skulls, sweety. Open wide!"


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> ...Here we have them just about finished, other than basing. You know, I swear they look much better in person. The camera flash has a way of erasing the transition between colors. Not that they look great or perfect or anything near it, but I hate the way they look in these photos but I'm quite satisfied with the way they look in person. ...


A flash is often unkind to models. I do my best to avoid flash photography of my models if possible. I often paint with how I think the highlights and shadows will look. By contrast, a flash will totally blow that out, because the purpose of a standard flash is to create even lighting.

The other thing to think about is that the camera picks up everything and makes the problems much more obvious. The little errors our areas of looser painting are just as obvious as the spots you get totally right.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> A flash is often unkind to models. I do my best to avoid flash photography of my models if possible. I often paint with how I think the highlights and shadows will look. By contrast, a flash will totally blow that out, because the purpose of a standard flash is to create even lighting.
> 
> The other thing to think about is that the camera picks up everything and makes the problems much more obvious. The little errors our areas of looser painting are just as obvious as the spots you get totally right.


Yeah definitely. Things that aren't really noticeable to the naked eye from a foot away are blown up like crazy.

To that point, I just had to let myself make rookie mistakes and leave them on the mini. I could have spent hours touching up and re-touching up poor strokes and stuff, but I actually want to get my army painted and on the table! I have a good 10,000 points to paint. By the time I finish I'm sure my hand will be much steadier. :laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is the spirit! 
You got to keep on keeping on.


----------



## venomlust

Went back to school this week to begin work on my second bachelor's degree, so I have way less time to work on stuff.

I decided to start on the power armor, specifically the Berzerkers which I have a ton of. This way I can experiment with some techniques and not really care about the results because I have ~30 'zerkers worth of the Forge World conversion kits to build in the future when my painting game is strong. The old ones are still cool, but the quality of the sculpt is just not up to modern standards. So many of the trim portions blend in seamlessly with the power armor plates, and it ends up looking funky.

I'll be rebasing these on 32mm bases eventually, I think. I was a bit sloppy when I based them so I ended up with rocks on their feet and such. Trying to build things separately nowadays to avoid that sort of thing.

As with many others, I was inspired by @Nordicus's airbrushed CSM army. Not to say that his army is simple or mine looks anything close to his, but the method itself appears to be simple and rather effective.

I'm new to airbrushing, so I sought out a guide on painting power armor. I found a tutorial from Den of Imagination on painting a Khornate CSM, and changed up the colors to suit my own preference.

I started by basecoating with Vallejo Air Fire Red:




























Then sprayed with a mix of Vallejo Air Fire Red & Khorne Red from above, getting some of the shaded surfaces but not too much:





























Then another highlight with Mephiston Red:



















Then a final highlight with Mephiston Red & Vallejo Orange Fluo:





































Then I painted the trim with Vallejo Bronze and Chaos Black for parts I'll be mostly painting with some sort of metallic silver:



















I'll still need to incorporate washes and a glaze, but I'm generally happy with the result.


----------



## Iraqiel

Looks pretty mean Venom. I hadn't thought about the benefits to highlights of using airbrushes, maybe I'll purchase a new one and give that a crack some time. Nice work on your cultists, they look excellent! Did you have a particular reference in mind when you were doing them?


----------



## Nordicus

Aww shucks - You give me too much credit mate 

It's looking good Venom - I can give a few tips that I quickly found out, and that will help the process immensly. 

1) The biggest drawback with doing it with a airbrush is that you are missing some separation between trims and armor. I countered this by taking a purple color, a dark brown color, did a 50/50 mix and made a shade out of it. Make a thin line in all the separations you want to have and you will have a great separation line that doesn't spoil the airbrushing work you have done.

2) It looks a bit like you need to spray more at an angle and at a lower PSI. The layers you have with the red seem quite dominant and there's not a lot of the other colors left. What PSI are you spraying at? I usually do the last layer at around 15 PSI.

I'm glad you like the approach though - I am still perfecting mine, but overall I'm getting there with the 20 marines I'm painting right now.


----------



## venomlust

Iraqiel said:


> Looks pretty mean Venom. I hadn't thought about the benefits to highlights of using airbrushes, maybe I'll purchase a new one and give that a crack some time. Nice work on your cultists, they look excellent! Did you have a particular reference in mind when you were doing them?


Thanks! I didn't have a particular reference in mind, I just looked at the paints in my collection and chose the ones that seemed like they would work well together. I bought a big Vallejo paint set a few years ago and I'm finally getting some use out of it.




Nordicus said:


> Aww shucks - You give me too much credit mate
> 
> It's looking good Venom - I can give a few tips that I quickly found out, and that will help the process immensly.
> 
> 1) The biggest drawback with doing it with a airbrush is that you are missing some separation between trims and armor. I countered this by taking a purple color, a dark brown color, did a 50/50 mix and made a shade out of it. Make a thin line in all the separations you want to have and you will have a great separation line that doesn't spoil the airbrushing work you have done.
> 
> 2) It looks a bit like you need to spray more at an angle and at a lower PSI. The layers you have with the red seem quite dominant and there's not a lot of the other colors left. What PSI are you spraying at? I usually do the last layer at around 15 PSI.
> 
> I'm glad you like the approach though - I am still perfecting mine, but overall I'm getting there with the 20 marines I'm painting right now.


I appreciate the feedback. The dark lines are definitely crucial. I feel like I may have overdone the bright reds a little bit because they are very close to each other in terms of shade. The effect of the angled layering method became clear after painting the trim. After that point, the model becomes broken up into multiple reflective surfaces instead of one. It didn't look right so I kept spraying the successive layers at multiple angles. For the next batch, I'll try to be a little more conscious of that.

I think I'm spraying around 15 psi. For some of the mixes that were a little thick, clogs kept developing and I oversprayed a bit.


----------



## venomlust

Well, I am still learning after all...

I sorta botched this berzerker a bit:

I drybrushed some stuff with a Vallejo silver (I forget the name right now) then glazed the red parts with Bloodletter Glaze:










Then I washed the red armor with Carroburg Crimson (accidentally doing some of the upper surfaces but trying to stick to recesses a bit) and the brass parts with Agrax Earthshade:



















And then edge highlighting the armor with Mephiston Red followed by Vallejo Vermillion, and the brass parts with Vallejo Brass:



















I got a bit sloppy with his faceplate highlights and his eyes. I'll really have to do a better job on the next 'zerker...

For this one, I still have to finish edge highlights on the brass using some sort of silver color, redo the eyes, then battle damage on the armor and blood on his chainaxe.


----------



## Kreuger

The wash is definitely helping with the flatness of the reds, but yeah it pooled too much in some spots. 

The biggest problem I'm seeing here is the brass. It's just too yellow.

Even with some of the less precise work here, changing the metal trim to a warmer/redder bronze would help.


----------



## Roganzar

Kreuger said:


> The biggest problem I'm seeing here is the brass. It's just too yellow.
> 
> Even with some of the less precise work here, changing the metal trim to a warmer/redder bronze would help.


I have to agree with Kreuger on the brass. It really is to high a contrast to the reds. The 'zerker needs something in line with the brass scorpion from GW (don't know what that is in Vallejo.) Other than that he looks awesome.


----------



## venomlust

I'll try starting with Warplock Bronze and then highlighting with Vallejo Bronze.


----------



## venomlust

Here's the original 'zerker, not looking too great but I tried out some weathering on his armor using a sponge and Vallejo gunmetal silver or whatever it's called:



















I should have thinned the paint. I think I'd have liked it, otherwise. I may or may not bother painting the red trim around the silver "damage."

Here is the second 'zerker. This time again using Carroburg Crimson to wash the armor after a Bloodletter Glaze. The trim is Warplock Bronze with a wash of Agrax Earthshade followed by highlights of Balthasar Gold and Vallejo Brass:





































I'm liking it so far. Notice on the back of his "bunny ears" I started messing with a sort of crosshatch type effect with the highlights. I like it, and the next time I'll try to be a little more systematic about it. The surface is large and flat, and only using edge highlights on it when it's being hit by the light source just doesn't make sense or look right. The way I painted it still doesn't look quite right, but it's a start!


----------



## Kreuger

That's definitely a step in the right direction. Though I think I'd go for an even more red or coppery bronze.


----------



## venomlust

Here's the first berzerker with some watered down Blood for the Blood God to experiment with. I liked it on the cultists when painting on, but I think when flicking it on for a spattered blood effect it's a little nicer thinned down:










Here's our new boy with some highlights. First using Vallejo Vermillion, and then Vallejo Scarlet:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That last one is looking good. The edge highlights making it pop. You just need to get the base done.


----------



## venomlust

Thanks Daisy. I plan to paint the base after adding blood and painting the eye lenses. Maybe some battle damage, too.


----------



## venomlust

I've been working on my CSM army, as well. At least planning it out and such.

The Shadowborne

The basic fluff is that this is a force of chaos which worships and follows the orders of Be'lakor. While he isn't "helping" Abaddon do evil things, he is finding subversive ways to strengthen his warband. The pursuit of daemonic artifacts, relic vehicles, gene seeds, and other goodies has made them a force to be reckoned with. 

The army contains some elements of all four gods, as is befitting to Be'lakor's history and stature, but for the most part this is an undivided force. Plenty of marines, cultists, helbrutes, aircraft, and so on. Plenty of sorcerers, and a few chaos lords as well.

They have been known to make alliances and cooperate with other chaotic armies to accomplish mutual goals, or deceive them into doing the heavy lifting before stabbing them in the back and robbing them blind. They follow Be'lakor, what did they expect? There have been recent reports of Be'lakor's forces attacking an Imperial forge world alongside the Brass Stampede Khorne Daemonkin legion...

Here is the basic color scheme:










And their sigil, which I think I can pull off freehanding:











I had a CSM primed black, so I decided to test out the paint scheme. I LOVE black and purple in combination and I've really been looking forward to painting some CSM in these colors.

Quick and dirty Vallejo Black and GW Xereus Purple:




























Pretty happy with it.

Then I cleaned up the purple and washed the mini with GW Druchii Violet:




























I like the effect very much. It's quite subtle. The purple is deepened a little bit, and the black has a very thin tint of purple as well as some very faint purple edge outlines.


----------



## Roganzar

I like the scheme. Simple but very effective, though more hinting at Slaanesh than the others, cuz purple. Still i like. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Kreuger

I don't think that's really working. It looks generally Slaaneshi. 

I think this needs sometime else more accent colours our some other major effect to make this look more characterful.

That shade of purple just isn't working for me.


----------



## venomlust

Roganzar said:


> I like the scheme. Simple but very effective, though more hinting at Slaanesh than the others, cuz purple. Still i like. Looking forward to seeing more.


Well if that makes you think Slaanesh, the highlights will make you think so even more :laugh:


----------



## Roganzar

Looks even better for a Slaaneshi marine.
Though the Blood God does not approve.


----------



## venomlust

Hey there's a symbol of Khorne on his meltagun that I'll paint brass. The bloodfather will hopefully accept partially melted skulls.

*edit*

Also remember that the black/purple guy is for my CSM army, separate from my Khorne Daemonkin.


----------



## Roganzar

venomlust said:


> Hey there's a symbol of Khorne on his meltagun that I'll paint brass. The bloodfather will hopefully accept partially melted skulls.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Also remember that the black/purple guy is for my CSM army, separate from my Khorne Daemonkin.


All skulls in all ways.
Think this will really stand out when you do the metals. It'll break up the black more and make it look better.


----------



## venomlust

Well, it isn't as clean as I hoped it would be, but I don't think I've even painted 10 minis in total yet so I'm pretty happy with my progress:





































I still need to finish the bone/horn sections, add another wash to the eyes, and work on the meltagun. 

All in all, I hope Be'lakor will be pleased.


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> add another wash to the eyes


Please don't - One of the best thing about the miniature right now is the striking brightness of his eyes. It really adds to the character in my opinion and you would dampen it with a wash.

One suggestion I would give it to wash the model after you have done the grey highlights - You can either wash it with purple or black, but the greys are a bit too dominant. He looks more greyish than black currently, which is the bane of any black color. It's why I hate painting it myself


----------



## venomlust

Haha thanks Nord!

I'll leave the eyes alone, I do like them as-is myself, just figured they weren't green enough. I painted them white and then washed them with a watered down Vallejo green of sorts.

All the grey lines are much thicker than I intended them to be. I was using a 0/2 brush but next time I'll go even thinner, or just work on making the lines themselves thinner. It's not easy! Requires like no pressure whatsoever in the stroke.


----------



## venomlust

Some more work on Arctos Gorehowl's warp dragon:























































I've used a rod of copper to pin the wings, but haven't glued them into place yet. I'm going to need to sculpt some wing membrane going down the dragon's back.


----------



## venomlust

And finally some work on Arctos Gorehowl himself:

Head from the Wrathmongers/Skullreapers kit, legs from the Chaos Lord on Manticore, and torso from World Eaters Rampagers. It took a LOT of work to get the legs filed down to the proper proportions:



















Here he is with his pack on, from EvilCraft.eu:




























And here's how he looks atop his dragon:



















Still a long way from being completed, but it feels great to finally get started on the bastard. I plan to add quite a bit of greenstuff details, some brass khorne icons from FW, and who knows what else.

Oh, and here's a WIP shot of his daemon spear, Heartseeker:


----------



## venomlust

I've replaced the rampager torso with a sanguinary guard chest plate (sans nipples). I think it is a little more ornate and that's what I'm going for. I can still add spikes and khornate details. I dunno, skulls come to mind?


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> ...I can still add spikes and khornate details. I dunno, skulls come to mind?...


I think the problem with the sanguinary guard torso is that it is too slender and it is missing all of the flaring edges which are evident in the legs and shoulders. It's not baroque enough. 

The rampager torso is a little plain compared to the shoulders, pack, and legs but at least it has plates and edges.


----------



## Nordicus

Just out of curiousity, as it's quite a ambitious undertaking you've got going here - Is this purely a display character or is there some rules associated with him? I would be interested to hear how you intend to use him in the game, as the model looks huge!


----------



## venomlust

Nordicus said:


> Just out of curiousity, as it's quite a ambitious undertaking you've got going here - Is this purely a display character or is there some rules associated with him? I would be interested to hear how you intend to use him in the game, as the model looks huge!


I'll be making homebrewed rules for him, and also running him as a bloodthirster since that's the closest thing there is that isn't obscene in terms of points cost, i.e. An'ggrath. I guess in large enough apoc games An'ggrath will work.

I'll tell you one thing, though. In my homebrewed rules he will NOT be T6! Also, his spear will be an Instant Death Daemon Weapon™. I guess that's two things.


----------



## venomlust

Some more WIP:

Heartseeker:










Arctos wielding it:


----------



## Roganzar

Really like that spear.
Keep it coming.


----------



## venomlust

If you needed any further evidence that I'm crazy, I'm pretty sure after my most recent acquisition I'm coming up on 50 juggernauts total in my collection.

This time I'm getting 8 metal bloodcrushers, a metal herald on jugger, and 3 metal bloodcrusher juggers without the bloodletters on top.

I fucking love it.

I think I'm gonna use a few of the damaged/incomplete juggernauts for juggerlord conversions and try to sell them on eBay, too. Practice my conversion skills and make a few bucks if I'm lucky.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> I think the problem with the sanguinary guard torso is that it is too slender and it is missing all of the flaring edges which are evident in the legs and shoulders. It's not baroque enough.
> 
> The rampager torso is a little plain compared to the shoulders, pack, and legs but at least it has plates and edges.


I think I've found a suitable solution to the chestplate. I wasn't liking the Sanguinary Guard torso. As you say, it really wasn't ornate enough and I don't think fit the daemonic theme. After all, this character is the leader of an entire Khornate daemonkin legion who's had ten thousand years to earn/find/steal/commission the perfect suit of armor. Some muscle-sculpted plate just isn't going to cut it.

Here's where I'm at right now: ***KEEP IN MIND* this is not the final pose. He's going to be holding the spear up, sorta pointing it:


----------



## Kreuger

Well, my friend you are surely earning your forum title.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Well, my friend you are surely earning your forum title.


:grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes

I wonder what a graph of your juggernaut possession over time would look like. I suspect it would be pretty damn linear.


----------



## Kreuger

Mossy Toes said:


> I wonder what a graph of your juggernaut possession over time would look like. I suspect it would be pretty damn linear.


I can just see the brass stampede info graphic coming together. =)


----------



## venomlust

Don't tempt me, Frodo!


----------



## Kreuger

I would love to see those trend lines . . . With the increase in juggers the is a direct correlation to the amount of skulls reaped.


----------



## venomlust

Finally painting my juggerspawn. I view them sorta like a pack of wolves; different colors and such, not a uniform scheme. I think I'll probably settle on 5 or 6 different schemes to use among all the juggers in my entire army, as this way there will be some cohesion at least and perhaps they could be considered "breeds" based on color.

Here is my work on the first:








































Still a bit of work to go, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Also sending out packs of one breed or another makes it easy to delineate which Jugger belongs to which units in close combat, I suppose.


----------



## Kreuger

That's looking excellent. I think the silver is a bit too bright still, but I know this is WIP. 

Perhaps small touches of another accent color would also help. Maybe a little Verdigris?


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> Also sending out packs of one breed or another makes it easy to delineate which Jugger belongs to which units in close combat, I suppose.


Definitely a part of it. With all of the fuckers on the table it will make things easy.



Kreuger said:


> That's looking excellent. I think the silver is a bit too bright still, but I know this is WIP.
> 
> Perhaps small touches of another accent color would also help. Maybe a little Verdigris?


I plan to wash the Boltgun Metal with some Nuln Oil, and verdigris is gonna happen! I just don't wanna overdo it as I'm prone to doing.


----------



## Kreuger

Awesome. I'm looking forward to Juggernauts of Pamplona.


----------



## venomlust

:laugh: That's how you become an aspiring champion in the Brass Stampede.


----------



## Kreuger

If you ever make it to armies on parade or whatever, that should be your army diorama display board.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Take that screaming peasant from the WHF Giant set...










I think you have enough Juggers to really let yourself run wild. Bone-colored Juggers, Copper Juggers rusting heavily green...


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> If you ever make it to armies on parade or whatever, that should be your army diorama display board.


That sounds really awesome, actually.



Mossy Toes said:


> Take that screaming peasant from the WHF Giant set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have enough Juggers to really let yourself run wild. Bone-colored Juggers, Copper Juggers rusting heavily green...


I think in your honor I will actually paint a couple bone colored. I love the running peasant, but I'd prefer a Tau or Eldar :grin:.

Here are some updated shots:

I painted over the raised areas with another layer of Balthasar Gold, washed the Boltgun Metal and some of the brass recesses/damage with Nuln Oil, washed the head plate with Agrax Earthshade and then re-painted it with Mephiston Red other than the recesses, and painted a couple layers of Bloodletter Glaze into the runes:





































I'm gonna paint some more orange into the runes, clean up the brass surrounding them, paint the eyes, highlight everything, and then I think that should do it! 

*edit* Oh yes, the verdigris! That too.


----------



## Nordicus

That looks really good! Great contrast and clear painting - Good job man :good:

I would probably give it a drybrush of Runelord Brass to give that metal a extra pop, but it's purely a subjective matter. The metals are quite good on the current model. 

I'm always a bit 50/50 in terms of verdigris. I've always seen it as a good supplement to aged tanks and Nurgle units - Not Khorne units. A Juggernaut is freshly forged in the Warp, emerging to do battle and then going back into the warp. A what time would it have time to actually develop verdigris? It seems.. like a unnecessary step unless your going for a weathered version of the model.


----------



## venomlust

Nordicus said:


> That looks really good! Great contrast and clear painting - Good job man :good:
> 
> I would probably give it a drybrush of Runelord Brass to give that metal a extra pop, but it's purely a subjective matter. The metals are quite good on the current model.
> 
> I'm always a bit 50/50 in terms of verdigris. I've always seen it as a good supplement to aged tanks and Nurgle units - Not Khorne units. A Juggernaut is freshly forged in the Warp, emerging to do battle and then going back into the warp. A what time would it have time to actually develop verdigris? It seems.. like a unnecessary step unless your going for a weathered version of the model.


Thanks dude! And you make a good point about the verdigris. I dunno about the logistics of oxidation taking place, I just like the contrasting bit of color :crazy:.


----------



## Kreuger

I certainly see the fluff logic. When I suggested it, it was entirely about the contrast.


----------



## venomlust

If you guys have any suggestions for naming the "breeds" of juggernaut, I'd love to hear some. @Mossy Toes maybe you'd like to name the bone colored breed? :biggrin:


----------



## Nordicus

Well a few could be:

- Brasshorn Juggernaut
- Spinecrushers 
- Forgemaster Warbull
- Khornate Brass-steed

I never was good at naming stuff, but if I get any more ideas I will be sure to write them down


----------



## Mossy Toes

venomlust said:


> I think in your honor I will actually paint a couple bone colored. I love the running peasant, but I'd prefer a Tau or Eldar .


Aww, shucks. Erm, Marrowgorgers?


----------



## venomlust

Sweet.


----------



## venomlust

The juggerspawn is ending up more copper than brass, which I'm fine with. I mixed 2:1 vallejo old gold and GW screaming bell to get the highlight color, which I think works with the Balthasar Gold basecoat. I used Blood for the Blood God to fill in the runes, I really like the effect. Going to wash the eyes, not sure what color yet (maybe yellow?):


----------



## Kreuger

Hmm . . .

Are we aiming more for warband names or more like speciation?

English warband names:
-Gorehooves
-void chargers
-brazen destroyers

Latin daemon species names:
-sanguinum mortiferis (bloody destroyers)
-tenebris mortiferis (dark destroyers)
-aeneum ungulas (brazen hooves)
-ferarum tenebrarum (wild beasts of darkness)
-ferae bestiae ferrum (wild iron beasts)
-fera ferrum (wild beast iron)
-armento nocte terrores (herd of night terrors)
-armento aeris daemonio (herd air demon)
- ferrum armento daemonio (herd iron demon)
-grex ferrum (herd of iron)


----------



## Roganzar

Kreuger said:


> Latin daemon species names:
> -sanguinum mortiferis (bloody destroyers)
> -tenebris mortiferis (dark destroyers)
> -aeneum ungulas (brazen hooves)
> -ferarum tenebrarum (wild beasts of darkness)
> -ferae bestiae ferrum (wild iron beasts)
> -fera ferrum (wild beast iron)
> -armento nocte terrores (herd of night terrors)
> -armento aeris daemonio (herd air demon)
> - ferrum armento daemonio (herd iron demon)
> -grex ferrum (herd of iron)


Stealing these names for evil D&D groups for my games. :grin:
Particularly armento nocte terrores & grex ferrum. I like those best.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Hmm . . .
> 
> Are we aiming more for warband names or more like speciation?
> 
> English warband names:
> -Gorehooves
> -void chargers
> -brazen destroyers
> 
> Latin daemon species names:
> -sanguinum mortiferis (bloody destroyers)
> -tenebris mortiferis (dark destroyers)
> -aeneum ungulas (brazen hooves)
> -ferarum tenebrarum (wild beasts of darkness)
> -ferae bestiae ferrum (wild iron beasts)
> -fera ferrum (wild beast iron)
> -armento nocte terrores (herd of night terrors)
> -armento aeris daemonio (herd air demon)
> - ferrum armento daemonio (herd iron demon)
> -grex ferrum (herd of iron)


Those are all pretty awesome, I'll have to incorporate some of 'em for sure!

I think I'm almost done with him. I'm holding off on the verdigris until I figure out how best to use it. I think I want to do something with the bottom of his hooves (not sure what) and maybe add a another layer or two of thinned yellow to his eyes with a drop of white.

Here he is:


----------



## Kreuger

Glad to help!

I think if you decide to go the Verdigris route I'd stick to just a few small areas in the least exposed areas where friction is less likely to happen.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Plastered in gore from his forward tramples--me gusta


----------



## Roganzar

venomlust said:


>


The blood and gore is a great touch. Really shows off what monsters these things are.


----------



## venomlust

Thanks guys, I'm glad I pulled it off. These suckers aren't just using their horns and head to smash, they're living battering rams after all. I think I'm going to add a little blood to the front hooves as well. 

I'm happy with the way he turned out, though. Gives me the confidence to move forward and paint the other 14 of his juggerspawn brethren.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Looks good dude 
The blood smears really bring it to life.


----------



## venomlust

DaisyDuke said:


> Looks good dude
> The blood smears really bring it to life.


Thanks, I really tried going for a "smashed the fuck out of some squishies who couldn't get out of the way in time" look.




I think I'm going to mount the juggerspawn on 60mm bases (same as bloodcrushers). 30mm are just way too small, and I want the skullcrushers/bikers to be distinct on their bike/cavalry bases.


----------



## venomlust

Here's his buddy of the same breed:
















































Buddy shot:


----------



## Kreuger

Ah, yes. 


venomlust said:


> Buddy shot:


Sniffing each other's butts.


----------



## venomlust

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Can't give rep to you so soon, but that's very observant!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Damned quick!

As in, you too surely are damned, heretic--praise Khorne!


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> Here's his buddy of the same breed:


All I could think of, when I saw this as the first image, was:


----------



## venomlust

We can also see that, clearly, juggernauts don't poop.


----------



## Tawa

They're looking damn good mate :good:







Nordicus said:


> All I could think of, when I saw this as the first image, was:


Heh, heh! Bottom! :laugh:


----------



## Kreuger

Now I want to seea unit of juggernauts being ridden by minions.

Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Kreuger said:


> Now I want to seea unit of juggernauts being ridden by minions.
> 
> Hilarity ensues.


Careful who you say that around--a certain somebody here has enough Juggers that they could concievably _do_ that...


----------



## venomlust

What's that? I need MORE juggernauts so I can create ridiculous joke units? *whips out credit card*


----------



## venomlust

For my next breed of juggerspawn I'm working on a variant of these guys:










My brass isn't quite as red for this one, but another wash could do some good toward that end:

Pre-wash:










Post-wash:










Maybe the next wash will be Reikland Fleshhade, as the first was Agrax Earthshade.

*edit*

Err bah! I painted the chainmail skirt brass for some reason. Going to fix that.


----------



## venomlust

I ended up trying a wash of Reikland Fleshshade over the Agrax Earthshade, and I like the result:


----------



## venomlust

A minor update on these black juggerspawn. I'm really not happy with these. I've been very sloppy, and with the limbs especially I screwed up the black. I think I forgot to paint a layer of black on the shoulders after the primer, then I did the trim, then I did the grey highlights and when I touched that part up with vallejo black it became obvious what happened.

Darn! Oh well. Tabletop quality is my goal, good enough is my mantra. I want to get this pile of plastic finished in my lifetime, so I have to accept this sort of thing.

Maybe by the time they're finished I'll be slightly happier with them.

Here they are:


----------



## Kreuger

I know these area still WIP, but this guy looks like he needs a wash over the black/gray parts. 
The trick is to get the shading without getting a glossy finish from a wash. 

Maybe mix some water, nuln oil, and abaddon black.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> I know these area still WIP, but this guy looks like he needs a wash over the black/gray parts.
> The trick is to get the shading without getting a glossy finish from a wash.
> 
> Maybe mix some water, nuln oil, and abaddon black.


That's a really good idea. That way the finish will be mostly the same over all the black areas will hopefully look better.


----------



## Kreuger

I try to only suggest good ideas.


----------



## venomlust

Not much to report, unfortunately. I've been super busy with school and dealing with family health problems. I'll hopefully have things sorted out and get to work again soon.

In the mean time, I decided to support Fallout Hobbies Custom Decal Shop on Kickstarter.

Since I don't really plan on using decals for my Khorne Daemonkin army (or if I do, I'll print my own black transfers on waterslide paper I bought), I decided to have some decals printed for my homebrew CSM legion "The Shadowborne," slaves/followers of Be'lakor.

Here's how the sheets are gonna look:





They're pretty expensive, but I can't wait to use them! Printing black decals myself is one thing, but these are white and I bet they're gonna look bitchin' on all of Be'lakor's cronies.


----------



## venomlust

Fiddled around with my airbrush and came up with these recently.

German grey + a lighter grey + nuln oil wash. There was far more contrast before the wash, of course. 




























Not bad. I think I like 'em. My Khorne Daemonkin daemons are black, of a similar "breed" as the Bloodthirster, Umbragor the Hopeslayer, who will also be black.


----------



## venomlust

The decals should be shipping out soon! Can't wait to get my hands on 'em.

In the mean time, I've rethought/reworked my Skullcrushers-as-bikers for my Khorne Daemonkin army.

This was the old version (concept build):




























And here's the new version (concept build):





















I think I just really prefer the 40k parts to the WFB Skullcrusher bits for the rider. Previously, I was using the Skullcrusher torso, left arm, and legs with a 40k head, shoulder pads, and right arm. I still like the CSM Khorne champion head from the original, but I think I like the 30k Night Lords Terror Squad heads better. There is variation among them, so the riders don't all look identical, and the skull visage is just perfect for a Khorne Daemonkin army, IMO.

It will require far more work, but now I'm going to use 40k berzerker torsos (not pictured, the one used is from the CSM kit), and Thunderwolf Cavalry arms/legs. Based on the procedure I used to achieve the new mock-up: I'll use a dremel/blade to carve away the pelvis from inside of the saddle. Then, I'll trim a bit of the power armor from the butt section of the legs to make it fit in the saddle.

The Skullcrusher legs have waaaay more detail, so I'll be adding a ton of bling in the form of brass Khorne icons, sculpted greenstuff, and so on. I'm also debating whether or not I want to make stirrups. I think they improve the believability of the rider being able to fight from juggernautback, rather than merely sitting there. The other thing I'm debating is reins. In my "fluff" of the unit there's a sort of mental link between rider and mount, and in general the juggernaut is going to charge straight toward the enemy - which is probably where the rider wants to be, as well.

So there are going to be at least 18 of these guys. I've "saved" money by buying the juggernauts second hand on ebay and from friends and such, but I've easily spent as much as I would have on the full kits including all the bits I've purchased for them... :cray: :crazy:


----------



## venomlust

Here he is on an assembled juggernaut, gives a better idea of the scale of things:















































Only the unit champions will have the Khorne symbol on their helms.


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good. 

The legs despite the trim and etched brass are still looking too plain and not gnarley enough. 

The head looks suitably nasty, though I can't quite shake the feeling that the Khorne symbol is a vice that's clamped to his head. As though it's about to twist it off.

And I'm glad the jugger you're using has an actual saddle. That Always bothered me about the other ones.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Looking good.
> 
> The legs despite the trim and etched brass are still looking too plain and not gnarley enough.
> 
> The head looks suitably nasty, though I can't quite shake the feeling that the Khorne symbol is a vice that's clamped to his head. As though it's about to twist it off.
> 
> And I'm glad the jugger you're using has an actual saddle. That Always bothered me about the other ones.


Thanks dude. I definitely have my work cut out for me sculpting/adding details to the legs. The one in the picture is from a traitor Thunderwolf Cavalry unit I put on hold indefinitely. I plan to add the old pointy corrupted trim with arrows and skulls and such. 

As for the helm I agree. I cut off too much of the side of the helmet instead of shaving away part of the Khorne symbol. I may scrap the pictured head or carefully break it apart and add some spacer material.


----------



## venomlust

20 juggernauts assembled for the Brass Stampede:










Soon their legs, arms, and torsos will arrive, and the real work can begin!


----------



## Kreuger

Yikes. Stompy, stompy.

I think the Lord's headdress might also work if you greenstuff the gaps on either side to make it look more connected.


----------



## Roganzar

Can't wait to see the running of the Juggernauts this year in the Eye of Terror.
Just need some Imp. Guard to be running away from them. :laugh:


----------



## venomlust

Roganzar said:


> Can't wait to see the running of the Juggernauts this year in the Eye of Terror.
> Just need some Imp. Guard to be running away from them. :laugh:


Guard will do, but I'd prefer some cowardly Tau or Eldar. Extra points for making loyalist astartes run.


----------



## venomlust

What do you guys think of this chainaxe? I'm thinking that I can to add a little variety to the unit by modifying the weapons just a little bit. Is this too over the top? Does it look like a "believable" weapon? Obviously the final version would be aligned straight and have a little green stuff to fill the appropriate gaps. 

Here it is:



















Please share your thoughts!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I think you should add some more green stuff trim to below the knee, and then get some paint going.


----------



## venomlust

They need much work before they're ready for painting.

Current thoughts are to add:

Chain/skulls from Skullcrushers and Berzerkers kits.
Trim sculpted from green stuff
Green stuff press-molds of details such as skulls on the armor plates
Raptors spiked feet (iffy on this because then the raptor legs wouldn't have accompanying feet, might be easier to just cut some spikes out of plasticard).

I don't want them to look exceptionally ornate, but I do want some details that set them apart from the loyalists/Space Wolf bits they're made of.


----------



## Mossy Toes

The weapons don't look too out of proportion to 40k's already fairly silly-large weapons--I think you're good, here.


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> The weapons don't look too out of proportion to 40k's already fairly silly-large weapons--I think you're good, here.












Excellent.


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> I don't want them to look exceptionally ornate, but I do want some details that set them apart from the loyalists/Space Wolf bits they're made of.


I don't know that would go for _exceptionally_ ornate, but definitely ornate. Baroque detailing is one of the best, most distinctive parts of chaos.


----------



## venomlust

Haha, whatever I can make look good is the _real_ limit to the decorations.


----------



## venomlust

The Skullcrushers are on hold for now. I've been working on something "simple" because I actually wanted to get a unit finished in the time that I have.

Currently working on a unit of CSM for my CSM army, the Shadowborne.


----------



## Kreuger

Apparently the star of this photo is Folgers. 
And purple marines.


----------



## venomlust

Haha you got it :grin:.

There would be no purple marines without the Folgers.


----------



## Mossy Toes

So shadowy you can't see large chunks of their bodies/the ones whose bodies you can see has shadow-hidden limbs & heads.

*ear is whispered in a bit* what, putting them togeth-

Ohh...


----------



## Iraqiel

Those bloodcrushers look totally terrifying, and your shadow warriors look pretty good so far, I'm looking forward to seeing some more progress shots with them.


----------



## venomlust

Iraqiel said:


> Those bloodcrushers look totally terrifying, and your shadow warriors look pretty good so far, I'm looking forward to seeing some more progress shots with them.


Thanks! I painted the eyes white in preparation for the lime green lenses, and a light brown as a base for the white of the horns. Oh, and painted the grenades army green and dagger sheathes with a mix of Khorne red and rhinox hide.


----------



## venomlust

Only had time to make them tabletop quality. Eventually I plan to shade/highlight/weather them, but this is actually the first "fully" painted and based unit I've ever put together.


----------



## Iraqiel

Mate they look really dark and evil, great work! I think they'd make an awesome allied force for your daemons, and I'd particularly like to play against them all on a crowded cityscape or zone mortalis spaceship!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Loving the custom transfers. If you shade and highlight the trim they would be shooting laser as well as kicking ass. 
Good stuff dude


----------



## venomlust

Thanks very much!

I'm thrilled with how good the transfers look. At first I expected them to be the same as GW's, i.e. the graphic itself is the transfer. With these, the entire top layer itself is the transfer, and the graphics are printed on top of that. With some careful blade work I cut between the spider's legs so the thing would conform to the rounded shoulderpads.

I then used a two-part softening/setting solution and the turned out as seen above.

Next step is shading!


----------



## venomlust

Fucking biters!

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Brass-Stampede


----------



## Kreuger

venomlust said:


> Fucking biters!
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Brass-Stampede


Bwa haha! Nice going. 
Sue for infringement!


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Bwa haha! Nice going.
> Sue for infringement!


That's bound to work! :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Bah, only 19? Amateurs.


----------



## venomlust

I wouldn't call that a herd, let alone a stampede!

*edit*

But how crazy am I for wanting to buy a couple of these?


----------



## Kreuger

Mossy Toes said:


> Bah, only 19? Amateurs.


This is sacrilegious! 18 is a multiple of _6_. The box should include 16 or 24.


----------



## venomlust

Haven't had too much time to paint lately, but I've just about finished with the washes for my first squad of Penumbris Shadows.

Here's the aspiring champion, Sarkon:










The effect isn't showing up very well with the flash in this picture, but IMO it looks much better in person.

Next step is highlights, then weathering and I'm done with 'em!


----------



## Kreuger

Try a longer exposure without the flash, even if you have to steady the camera by sitting it on a few books or something.


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Try a longer exposure without the flash, even if you have to steady the camera by sitting it on a few books or something.


Well, haven't bothered to take new pics yet but soon enough he'll be done and we'll get an idea of how good he is vs. how good I think he is :laugh:.

Here is one finished marine. Not super happy with the battle damage but I'm refining my technique. Just gonna use a sponge for the most part, maybe with a few slashes of a brush here and there:


----------



## Kreuger

Yeah. The battle damage isn't all that convincing. 

I like the horns though!


----------



## venomlust

Kreuger said:


> Yeah. The battle damage isn't all that convincing.
> 
> I like the horns though!


Gotta start somewhere, I s'pose. I like the horns, too. Washes are lots of fun.

Here are his buddies. 10 down, hundreds more to go!









































































I may add some Blood for the Blood God the champ's chainswords. 

I like them, over all. I wanted the unit to look absolutely filthy and in the midst of fighting on this dusty planet.

*edit*

Oh, and this is officially-really-truly the first painted unit I've ever completed. Fully painted, fully based!


----------



## Iraqiel

venomlust said:


> Oh, and this is officially-really-truly the first painted unit I've ever completed. Fully painted, fully based!


Congrats!

I really like these guys, they are dark and evil looking, dynamically posed and the raptor chain sword swap was genius, they look great.

Keep it up!


----------



## Mossy Toes

I dig the dust caked on their lower halves--well done, that man. And like Iraqiel says, the raptor chainsword swap has paid off in dividends.


----------



## venomlust

Thanks very much, guys! There is a sense of pride in actually finishing a fucking unit even if it took me so long! :laugh:

If you like the champ's swords, then here is the icing on his proverbial cake. A very bloody icing...


----------



## Kreuger

@venomlust I'm sorry to say this, but after looking at this thread a few times today I don't think the bases work. 

For me it's a combination of 2 things that they're bright orange and that the orange is flat and consistent. 

If there was more texture and other colours in there it might be better. But even as "Martian sand" it seems too plain.

Perhaps if you had streaks of other colours in there marbling the orange with a gray or brown that might help. Or if there were other layers to the orange, darker or lighter that might help.


----------



## venomlust

Well, I bought some black static grass to add to them which could help. Some sort of dead alien vegetation to add contrast to the orange. It also isn't clear, but there are rusted pieces of metal and some rocky parts as well.


----------



## venomlust

Pretty much have all the parts I need for my Skullcrushers, so I've started to sculpt little bits of trim on my test model:


----------



## venomlust

And now updated with raptor feet:



















And a regular CSM shoulderpad. Might have to end up going with these for the sake of practicality:


----------



## Nordicus

Are you purposefully putting more trims on your Chaos models? Good god man, you're insane!

... I applaud you.


----------



## venomlust

Nordicus said:


> Are you purposefully putting more trims on your Chaos models? Good god man, you're insane!
> 
> ... I applaud you.


They call me Juggernut, after all. :crazy:

I only have to do, like, 23 or so... 

I could build a few more, but I'm short on Thunderwolf Cavalry legs .


----------



## Iraqiel

I'm impressed, and I like the spur effect that the raptor feet give as well!


----------



## venomlust

And now some concept work on a unit champion armed with an Axe of Khorne:





































Need to sculpt the teeth on the skull on his right leg still, in case you're wondering what's going on there.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. The topknotted head looks a bit... distorted, but then that has been the aesthetic GW's been aiming for with its chaos stuff recently, I suppose.


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> Hmm. The topknotted head looks a bit... distorted, but then that has been the aesthetic GW's been aiming for with its chaos stuff recently, I suppose.


It does, and I'm not totally sold on it tbh. I have some helmeted heads from the same kit, and some Skullcrushers heads as well. My only worry with the Skullcrushers heads is that they would look sorta out of place since the majority of these juggerbikers will have the Night Lords Terror Squad helms from FW. I tried merging the two earlier in the thread, I may end up sticking with that.


----------



## venomlust

The topknot head is growing on me. I think it looks better and is balanced by the presence of pauldrons and a backpack:










And here are the two I've built so far together:










Now just imagine 23 more of them... and the loss of my sanity. Hmm. Can't really lose what you don't have, in fairness.


----------



## Battman

They look great, looking like a good idea there. Also are you serious about having 23 of them? Thats certainly something to see when your done.

Keeps up the work.


----------



## venomlust

Battman said:


> They look great, looking like a good idea there. Also are you serious about having 23 of them? Thats certainly something to see when your done.
> 
> Keeps up the work.


Thanks very much! I really do have another 23 juggernauts/riders. Juggies are built, but the riders aren't. Still trying to figure out how many I want as meltagunners, champs, maybe an icon holder or two, and perhaps some regular bikers.


----------



## venomlust

Here's number three:



















Finished sculpting the skull trim on the champ. It isn't perfect but after like 4 attempts with sculpting then furiously scraping my work away this is as good as it'll get:










And here's a group shot:










You know, now that they're coming together I'm really happy with them. I've been putting this project off for far too long. Really isn't as difficult as I thought it would be. Painting... now that's another story!


----------



## Iraqiel

These guys are excellent Venom, great work!


----------



## venomlust

Iraqiel said:


> These guys are excellent Venom, great work!


Many thanks! :victory:

I thought I'd have time to work on more this week, but between vet visits for one of the dogs, getting a flat and replacing my tires, and going camping, it just ain't gonna happen!


----------



## venomlust

I've recently decided to get into 30k with a buddy of mine, as we're getting sorta bored/frustrated with 40k right now.

After mulling it over for a while, I made up my mind. I'm gonna play traitor Solar Auxilia.

My first purchase is a doozy:










Should be here in a week. :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome! 

Two things I really like are Bog standard human soldiers (traitor or not) and Tanks. Great decision!


----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


> After mulling it over for a while, I made up my mind. I'm gonna play traitor Solar Auxilia.


Woo! Can't wait to see what you come up with here :good:


----------



## venomlust

My plan is to run them as an army of Cthonian head-hunters. A black/gray/red army scheme.

They'll be allied with an Imperialis Militia/Cult army as well, to flood the board with fearless, rending cultists.


----------



## Roganzar

venomlust said:


> My plan is to run them as an army of Cthonian head-hunters. A black/gray/red army scheme.
> 
> They'll be allied with an Imperialis Militia/Cult army as well, to flood the board with fearless, rending cultists.


That sounds epic. I am looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## venomlust

I decided to put the 30k army on hold indefinitely. I have at least $1500 worth of Khorne Daemonkin, CSM, and daemons that must be dealt with before I buy even more stuff I don't build. Our little house just won't hold any more stuff!

To that end, I finished sculpting trim and priming the first unit of skullcrushers bikers: 




























And here is the rough draft of the second unit's skull champion:


----------



## venomlust

The second unit of Skullcrushers is fully built:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Those sculpted bits of trim are looking great.


----------



## venomlust

Mossy Toes said:


> Those sculpted bits of trim are looking great.


Thanks, Mossy! The more I practice the happier I am with the results.


----------



## venomlust

Haven't had time to do any painting, but recently I've built another 10 of my traitor wolf berzerkers to fill out the 20-man unit required for the Fist of Khorne formation.

A little taste of things to come...

Icon of Wrath bearer:


----------



## Kreuger

Looks good man. Are you doing any sculpting or detailing on the more wolfy bits to show more corruption? 

I think some subtle little distorted decorations or added trim would take sell the look even before the paint goes on.


----------



## venomlust

Not this time, I think I'm leaving them as-is. There's a mix in the unit of wolf/CSM parts like shoulder pads, pistols, knives and such. Not a *perfect* match between the warp talon legs and the SW kit, but I'm happy with it.

Too much work, in other words . I'm saving that energy for the Skullcrushers.


----------



## venomlust

Finally finished priming and such. A few mold lines snuck through, but I'm just gonna roll with it. 

I settled on a color scheme for these guys, thinking of calling them the "Sons of Cerberus" or something "of Cerberus," at any rate. Gotta have that Cerberus.

Black armor with copper trim, using GW Screaming Bell. Really love this color, and haven't had a chance to use it much until now. Probably because I never really paint anything, eh? 




























About half the unit has these frost axes, the other half is armed with dual chainswords. Not counting the 2 plasma pistol dudes and the icon bearer or the champ. 

Planning to use some other metallic colors. Metallic black for some of the details, brass for certain other things. Dark grey for the joints.


----------



## Kreuger

I approve. That's almost exactly how my iron warriors are painted and it's a good scheme.


----------



## venomlust

Sweet!


----------



## venomlust

Painted most of the details and washed everything, leaving the black armor for last. I'm really liking this color scheme:




























I think I want to paint the axe blade a vibrant red. Just not quite sure how to pull it off. Will have to do a little searching for the right recipe/technique.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Looking good so far. For the red axe I would recommend watching the "How to paint Archaon" video. His sword, cloak and the creatures tail all have a nice reddish glow, although they may be a bit orangey, but you could dial that back a bit easily enough. 

Any thoughts on the skin tone yet? I think a pale unhealthy colour would look really good.


----------



## venomlust

SonofVulkan said:


> Looking good so far. For the red axe I would recommend watching the "How to paint Archaon" video. His sword, cloak and the creatures tail all have a nice reddish glow, although they may be a bit orangey, but you could dial that back a bit easily enough.
> 
> Any thoughts on the skin tone yet? I think a pale unhealthy colour would look really good.


My thoughts exactly, on the skin. These guys aren't daemons but have spent enough time in the warp to be changed by it. 

As for the video, I'll have to check it out, thanks! I've already sprayed them white and then a cool red color, but hopefully the video can guide me where to go next.


----------



## venomlust

The axe is a total fucking mess, but I'm very happy with how the rest of this guy turned out so far:


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow Venom, I am so impressed every time I look through this Plog! Fallen Wolf berserkers are a brilliant idea, I really like what you have done and where you are going with these guys!


----------



## Kreuger

Any progress on the brass stampede?


----------

